# Milan: ecco cosa succede ora, dopo la bocciatura del settlement



## admin (22 Maggio 2018)

Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, sulla situazione del Milan post bocciatura da parte della Uefa:"A questo punto cosa succederà? Non ci sarà nessuna sanzione concordata. Arriverà il giudizio della camera dell'Uefa forse entro un mese. Il problema è la poca solidità della proprietà attuale ed il mancato rifinanziamento. Cosa potrà succede in una sentenza definitiva? Ci sono tre soluzioni, e una non esclude l'altra:

1) Penale da pagare

2) Limitazione della rosa

3 Esclusione dalle coppe, ed è un'ipotesi probabile. Sarebbe una macchia indelebile per il Milan. 

Il mercato andrà avanti e gli obiettivi restano quelli. La macchina organizzativa va avanti.

Se si è arrivati ad una situazione del genere è perchè il Milan non ha dato le garanzie necessarie.

*La Gazzetta dello Sport: l'Uefa aveva concesso al Milan più tempo nella speranza che il debito venisse rifinanziato. Ma il rifinanziamento non è avvenuto. Di conseguenza, la società rossonera non ha dato alla Uefa i motivi per cambiare la decisione.*

*Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2018, le possibili sanzioni che la camera della Uefa potrebbe infliggere al Milan

- Multa

- Limitazioni alla lista Uefa

- Blocco del mercato

- Esclusione dalle coppe*



------------


*Comunicato ufficiale UEFA: La camera di investigazione dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club UEFA (CFCB) ha deciso di rinviare l’AC Milan alla camera giudicante del CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).

Dopo un attento esame di tutta la documentazione e delle spiegazioni fornite dalla società, la camera di investigazione ritiene che le circostanze del caso non consentano la conclusione di un settlement agreement.

Nello specifico, la camera di investigazione è del parere che permangano ancora incertezze sul rifinanziamento del prestito e sul rimborso delle obbligazioni da effettuare entro ottobre 2018.

La camera giudicante prenderà una decisione in merito a tempo debito.

Durante il mese di giugno, la camera di investigazione comunicherà eventuali altre decisioni in merito al monitoraggio delle società sotto indagine o che hanno concluso un settlement agreement.


La reazione della società, secondo Sky -) Di *


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Maggio 2018)

Pensate cosa sarebbe successo se fossimo arrivati quarti. Sarebbe stata la delusione del decennio.


----------



## patriots88 (22 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, sulla situazione del Milan post bocciatura da parte della Uefa:"A questo punto cosa succederà? Non ci sarà nessuna sanzione concordata. Arriverà il giudizio della camera dell'Uefa forse entro un mese. Il problema è la poca solidità della proprietà attuale ed il mancato rifinanziamento. Cosa potrà succede in una sentenza definitiva? Ci sono tre soluzioni, e una non esclude l'altra:
> 
> 1) Penale da pagare
> 
> ...



Esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe un'onta vergognosa. Ma siamo tornati ai tempi di farina e Colombo o cosa?


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe un'onta vergognosa. Ma siamo tornati ai tempi di farina e Colombo o cosa?



No no, lasciamoli lavorare.
Si giudica dopo 3-4-5-6-7-8 anni.




P.S. Vorrei vedere un tifoseria come quella del Real in una situazione del genere.
Sarebbero già davanti a casa di Fassone per costringerlo a dimettersi entro domani.


----------



## zamp2010 (22 Maggio 2018)

troppo confusione, troppi dubbi, ma come si fa?


----------



## ralf (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, sulla situazione del Milan post bocciatura da parte della Uefa:"A questo punto cosa succederà? Non ci sarà nessuna sanzione concordata. Arriverà il giudizio della camera dell'Uefa forse entro un mese. Il problema è la poca solidità della proprietà attuale ed il mancato rifinanziamento. Cosa potrà succede in una sentenza definitiva? Ci sono tre soluzioni, e una non esclude l'altra:
> 
> 1) Penale da pagare
> 
> ...



Il blocco del mercato sarebbe una vera tragedia per una squadra come la nostra che ha urgente bisogno di rinforzi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Maggio 2018)

Mi viene da vomitare


----------



## uolfetto (22 Maggio 2018)

a questo punto è inutile prenderci in giro, che siamo fuori dalle coppe lo abbiamo capito tutti. a meno che non rifinanzino o succedano cose grosse nei prossimi giorni prima di andare in giudizio. almeno su questo siamo tutti d'accordo?


----------



## Milanlove (22 Maggio 2018)

fallimento totale.

Gestione economica-finanziaria pessima.
Gestione sportiva ridicola.

Fallimento totale. Non mi vengono in mente altre parole.

Mirabelli e Fassone dovrebbe vergognarsi e se avessero un minimo di dignità dovrebbero dimettersi. E quel truffatore che ci ha comprati deve finire in galera.


----------



## Goro (22 Maggio 2018)

Fassone Mirabelli ci trascinano sempre più giù


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

Questa sentenza mette a nudo tutti i limiti di questa pseudo-proprietà

Ora accadrà per forza qualcosa, non si può aspettare fino a ottobre (sarebbe molto peggio).


----------



## Milanlove (22 Maggio 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> a questo punto è inutile prenderci in giro, che siamo fuori dalle coppe lo abbiamo capito tutti. a meno che non rifinanzino o succedano cose grosse nei prossimi giorni prima di andare in giudizio. almeno su questo siamo tutti d'accordo?



ma che rifinanziamento!
Non hai ancora capito che è una presa in giro? E' solo prendere tempo e buttare fumo negli occhi a chiunque osservi il milan, dai tifosi alla UEFA.
Ormai siamo agli sgoccioli, siamo con l'acqua alla gola, ma chi mai arriva a rifinanziarti il debito a interessi ribassati? Il Milan per eventuali finanziatori non è altro che una carcassa sanguinante in mezzo a un mare di squali, ora ci sarà la gara a chi si offrirà a rifinanziare ad interessi al di sopra dell'usura.
Il rifinanziamento andava fatto mesi fa. Non è stato fatto perchè non è stato trovato nessuno disposto a farlo. Basta, stop, finita. Quando la capiremo tutti sarà sempre troppo tardi.

Saimo passati dalla chiacchiere di Galliani a quelle di Fassone e ancora abbocchiamo....


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Questa sentenza mette a nudo tutti i limiti di questa pseudo-proprietà
> 
> Ora accadrà per forza qualcosa, *non si può aspettare fino a ottobre* (sarebbe molto peggio).



Perchè ottobre?


EDIT: Ah già...


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2018)

*Ragazzi, rispettate le idee altrui e non vi accanite. Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede. *


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, sulla situazione del Milan post bocciatura da parte della Uefa:"A questo punto cosa succederà? Non ci sarà nessuna sanzione concordata. Arriverà il giudizio della camera dell'Uefa forse entro un mese. Il problema è la poca solidità della proprietà attuale ed il mancato rifinanziamento. Cosa potrà succede in una sentenza definitiva? Ci sono tre soluzioni, e una non esclude l'altra:
> 
> 1) Penale da pagare
> 
> ...


Ora basta, fuori dalle scatole questa proprietà e dirigenza vergognose. Mai visto uno schifo del genere. Manco concesso il voluntary agreement.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2018)

Mah...
A questo punto meglio così, finalmente avremo un minimo di chiarezza adesso.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, sulla situazione del Milan post bocciatura da parte della Uefa:"A questo punto cosa succederà? Non ci sarà nessuna sanzione concordata. Arriverà il giudizio della camera dell'Uefa forse entro un mese. Il problema è la poca solidità della proprietà attuale ed il mancato rifinanziamento. Cosa potrà succede in una sentenza definitiva? Ci sono tre soluzioni, e una non esclude l'altra:
> 
> 1) Penale da pagare
> 
> ...



Lo scenario peggiore di tutti è

Mercato bloccato
Tutta la rosa in blocca che chiede la cessione

Prossimo anno si gioca con la primavera con Simone allenatore


----------



## Djerry (22 Maggio 2018)

La cosa grave non è tanto la sanzione in quanto tale per quest'anno contingente, ma i paletti che ci verranno imposti per rientrare, il tutto senza il benefit dei premi UEFA.

Rischiamo di compromettere almeno i prossimi 3 anni senza nemmeno accorgercene.


----------



## danjr (22 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe un'onta vergognosa. Ma siamo tornati ai tempi di farina e Colombo o cosa?


Un'onta vergognosa ma non sarebbe la prima volta


----------



## Milanista (22 Maggio 2018)

Y. Li ha semplicemente tentato una speculazione, sperando nell'allineamento degli astri. Ma nè i risultati sportivi, nè Milan China, nè gli sponsor hanno portato i frutti sperati, ed eccoci qua.

Ringraziamo sempre chi ci ha lasciato in questa situazione, vendendoci al primo che capita. Perché è chiaro che Li sia stato tale.


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2018)

Dai calmi ragazzi che per il Volutary agreement non ci sara alcun problema.


----------



## uolfetto (22 Maggio 2018)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> ma che rifinanziamento!
> Non hai ancora capito che è una presa in giro? E' solo prendere tempo e buttare fumo negli occhi a chiunque osservi il milan, dai tifosi alla UEFA.
> Ormai siamo agli sgoccioli, siamo con l'acqua alla gola, ma chi mai arriva a rifinanziarti il debito a interessi ribassati? Il Milan per eventuali finanziatori non è altro che una carcassa sanguinante in mezzo a un mare di squali, ora ci sarà la gara a chi si offrirà a rifinanziare ad interessi al di sopra dell'usura.
> Il rifinanziamento andava fatto mesi fa. Non è stato fatto perchè non è stato trovato nessuno disposto a farlo. Basta, stop, finita. Quando la capiremo tutti sarà sempre troppo tardi.
> ...



ma non era un giudizio sulla fattibilità o meno della cosa, anche perchè non me ne intendo molto. però qualora fossero in grado di fare qualcosa quello dovrebbero fare. l'uefa è stata chiara mi pare.


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lo scenario peggiore di tutti è
> 
> Mercato bloccato
> Tutta la rosa in blocca che chiede la cessione
> ...



La cosa più temibile è proprio il blocco del mercato in contemporanea alla necessità di vendere. 
Ricordiamoci che Suso ha una clausola rescissoria, quindi rischiamo di restare con la stessa rosa di quest'anno ma senza Suso.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> No no, lasciamoli lavorare.
> Si giudica dopo 3-4-5-6-7-8 anni.
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo!!!! quando scrivo che anche i tifosi hanno gravi colpe è proprio per questo, si sono mediocrizzati e fatti prendere in giro da Fessone


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

Attendo la replica della società in quanto mi sembra giusto decidere dopo un contraddittorio…

Leggo tanti commenti che parlano del mercato, quando nell'articolo è precisato che il mercato non verrà bloccato…


----------



## danjr (22 Maggio 2018)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> fallimento totale.
> 
> Gestione economica-finanziaria pessima.
> Gestione sportiva ridicola.
> ...



Forse non capite che il problema è il proprietario, anche ci fosse steve jobs come AD non cambierebbe nulla


----------



## Pitermilanista (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi, rispettate le idee altrui e non vi accanite. Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede. *



Perdonami, ma le idee di chi soffre come un cane a 40 anni per questa situazione patetica, dopo aver speso decine di migliaia di euro nel corso di tre decenni per amore di questo club, non possono avere la stessa dignità di quelle di chi ha chiarissimi interessi economici o di lavoro legati all'attuale management della societàbe difende le nefandezze a spada tratta. Qui siamo alla stessa situazione di Pallotta, Marione e David Rossi. Sei di Roma e sai di cosa parlo. Passo e chiudo.


----------



## Kaw (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, sulla situazione del Milan post bocciatura da parte della Uefa:"A questo punto cosa succederà? Non ci sarà nessuna sanzione concordata. Arriverà il giudizio della camera dell'Uefa forse entro un mese. Il problema è la poca solidità della proprietà attuale ed il mancato rifinanziamento. Cosa potrà succede in una sentenza definitiva? Ci sono tre soluzioni, e una non esclude l'altra:
> 
> 1) Penale da pagare
> 
> ...


Avevo cominciato a scrivere nell'altro topic ma è stato chiuso...
Che dire, il re è nudo, siamo alla fine della commedia, è tempo di mettere le cose in chiaro, ma sinceramente non mi aspetto che lo faccia nessuno del Milan. Avevo già perso fiducia in Mirabelli all'inizio dell'anno, ora anche in Fassone, che dirà le stesse inutili cose che và ripetendo da 8 mesi.
A questo punto il blocco del mercato è irrilevante, nessun giocatore un minimo decente verrà al Milan, l'esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe una cosa talmente disastrosa da considerare la retrocessione in B come un successo sportivo.
Mi sà che dobbiamo solo aspettare ottobre, quando Elliott entrerà in possesso del club, a quel punto trovare un altro acquirente: a questo punto mi va bene chiunque...


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lo scenario peggiore di tutti è
> 
> Mercato bloccato
> Tutta la rosa in blocca che chiede la cessione
> ...



Con calma, vediamo che succede e non fasciamoci la testa prima di romperla.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Bravo!!!! quando scrivo che anche i tifosi hanno gravi colpe è proprio per questo, si sono mediocrizzati e fatti prendere in giro da Fessone



La curva ha ringraziato Fassone e Mirabelli per la trasparenza


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> La cosa grave non è tanto la sanzione in quanto tale per quest'anno contingente, ma i paletti che ci verranno imposti per rientrare, il tutto senza il benefit dei premi UEFA.
> 
> Rischiamo di compromettere almeno i prossimi 3 anni senza nemmeno accorgercene.




La prossima stagione è già compromessa. Dobbiamo pensare a salvare e programmare il campionato 2019/20.

E intanto auspichiamo che ci sia il passaggio a una nuova proprietà, senza giri strani.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La curva ha ringraziato Fassone e Mirabelli per la trasparenza



 stendiamo un velo pietoso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Con calma, vediamo che succede e non fasciamoci la testa prima di romperla.


Game over.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Bravo!!!! quando scrivo che anche i tifosi hanno gravi colpe è proprio per questo, si sono mediocrizzati e fatti prendere in giro da Fessone



Ma io lo dico da anni che uno dei problemi sono i tifosi che si accontentano, che accettano.

Il tifoso DEVE essere irrazionale e pretendere cose che vadano oltre il sensato.

Non è un caso che il Real vinca così tanto, li non si fanno alcun problema nemmeno a cacciare a pedate chi 2 mesi prima vinceva tutto.
Ingratitudine? Ok, ma tra poco ci doppieranno il numero di CL e non è solo una questione di soldi perchè di club che spendono ce ne sono parecchi...


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, sulla situazione del Milan post bocciatura da parte della Uefa:"A questo punto cosa succederà? Non ci sarà nessuna sanzione concordata. Arriverà il giudizio della camera dell'Uefa forse entro un mese. Il problema è la poca solidità della proprietà attuale ed il mancato rifinanziamento. Cosa potrà succede in una sentenza definitiva? Ci sono tre soluzioni, e una non esclude l'altra:
> 
> 1) Penale da pagare
> 
> ...



Ormai è impossibile non avere dubbi su questa proprietà, chi continua ad ostentare fiducia è perché ha deciso di non vedere. 
Siamo la barzelletta d'Europa, questi credevano che bastasse andare in giro a dire che Li ha i soldi, che la situazione finanziaria è buona, che il debito sarebbe stato estinto senza problemi... Veramente una roba allucinante


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> La prossima stagione è già compromessa. Dobbiamo pensare a salvare e programmare il campionato 2019/20.
> 
> E intanto auspichiamo che ci sia il passaggio a una nuova proprietà, senza giri strani.



Per quale motivo sarebbe compromessa?

Perché nel peggiore dei casi non parteciperemo all'Europa League? (cosa altamente improbabile)


----------



## Milanlove (22 Maggio 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> ma non era un giudizio sulla fattibilità o meno della cosa, anche perchè non me ne intendo molto. però qualora fossero in grado di fare qualcosa quello dovrebbero fare. l'uefa è stata chiara mi pare.



ho capito cosa intendi, ma a logica è una cosa impossibile ormai se non fatta ad interessi ai limiti dell'usura.
Se tutto il mondo sa che il milan ha bisogno di rifinanziare il debito, chi mai farà un'offerta che vada a vantaggio di un milan ormai disperato? Tutti offriranno il rifinanzimento a tassi altissimi, come succede con l'usura quando il poveraccio di turno perde tutti i soldi ai cavalli e non ha più un euro per mangiare. Arriva l'usuraio, ti presta i soldi e poi te ne chiede indietro il triplo di 2 anni.

Il rifinanziamento doveva trovarlo Fassone mesi fa invece di buttare fumo negli occhi. Fassone ha svolto male il suo lavoro, non è stato in grado neanche di svolgerlo praticamente e ora ne pagheremo le conseguenze.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Un ringraziamento sentito a Silvio Berlusconi per aver fatto l'ennesima porcata....


----------



## danjr (22 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> La cosa grave non è tanto la sanzione in quanto tale per quest'anno contingente, ma i paletti che ci verranno imposti per rientrare, il tutto senza il benefit dei premi UEFA.
> 
> Rischiamo di compromettere almeno i prossimi 3 anni senza nemmeno accorgercene.


Non vorrei dire una stupidaggine ma non penso che la UEFA possa bloccare il mercato se hai già la sanzione di non partecipare alle sue competizioni... che ti fanno se non rispetti la Sanzione?


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Un ringraziamento sentito a Silvio Berlusconi per aver fatto l'ennesima porcata....



Maledetto.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Un ringraziamento sentito a Silvio Berlusconi per aver fatto l'ennesima porcata....



Il male, il male in persona.

Alla fin fine è riuscito a distruggerci (e senza prendersene la colpa).


----------



## JoKeR (22 Maggio 2018)

rispetto le opinioni di tutti, ma il nodo cruciale che sembra sempre sfuggire è il seguente:
perchè tutto questo astio nei confronti del Milan? come mai con altre società si va sempre leggero e noi siamo il male del calcio europeo?
All'UEFA, dato il prestito effettuato da Elliot, non deve fregare nulla di cosa farà il Milan per rifinanziare il prestito stesso. Ci penserà Elliot a prendersi il Milan. Stop.
Ormai vedo che tutti gli utenti si sono quasi lobotomizzati, incolpando Fassone, Mirabelli, LI etc. (che io non voglio minimamente difendere), ma il dato inconfutabile è che la cessione oscura del Milan ha un nome e cognome: SILVIO BERLUSCONI.
Se Elliot subentrerà a LI, e questo è un dato certo, all'Uefa non deve fregare nulla del resto.
Altrimenti perché non sono intervenuti a tempo debito, come la Procura, la Gdf, la LEGA.. perchè in questo dannato mondo le cose si fanno a posteriori??

Comunque si, per fortuna alcuni lo hanno capito: il disegno di Silvio era proprio quello di distruggerci, fingendo come sempre il suo amore per questi colori.


----------



## danjr (22 Maggio 2018)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> rispetto le opinioni di tutti, ma il nodo cruciale che sembra sempre sfuggire è il seguente:
> perchè tutto questo astio nei confronti del Milan? come mai con altre società si va sempre leggero e noi siamo il male del calcio europeo?
> All'UEFA, dato il prestito effettuato da Elliot, non deve fregare nulla di cosa farà il Milan per rifinanziare il prestito stesso. Ci penserà Elliot a prendersi il Milan. Stop.
> Ormai vedo che tutti gli utenti si sono quasi lobotomizzati, incolpando Fassone, Mirabelli, LI etc. (che io non voglio minimamente difendere), ma il dato inconfutabile è che la cessione oscura del Milan ha un nome e cognome: SILVIO BERLUSCONI.
> ...



Saranno tutti interisti. Come hanno già detto non vorranno incoraggiare un certo tipo di modalità di acquisizione delle società, perché estremamente rischioso. 
Oppure perché effettivamente non riescono a capire da dove arrivino i nostri soldi, cosa che alla lega di serie A frega poco


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Maggio 2018)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> rispetto le opinioni di tutti, ma il nodo cruciale che sembra sempre sfuggire è il seguente:
> perchè tutto questo astio nei confronti del Milan? come mai con altre società si va sempre leggero e noi siamo il male del calcio europeo?
> All'UEFA, dato il prestito effettuato da Elliot, non deve fregare nulla di cosa farà il Milan per rifinanziare il prestito stesso. Ci penserà Elliot a prendersi il Milan. Stop.
> Ormai vedo che tutti gli utenti si sono quasi lobotomizzati, incolpando Fassone, Mirabelli, LI etc. (che io non voglio minimamente difendere), ma il dato inconfutabile è che la cessione oscura del Milan ha un nome e cognome: SILVIO BERLUSCONI.
> ...



Elliott è un fondo speculativo, come ti prende ti rivende il giorno dopo. E non a uno bravo ma a chi paga di più, tale e quale a Berlusconi.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Maggio 2018)

Quanto mi carica quando tutti smattano 

Personalmente sono calmo, fallire non falliremo, in CL non ci andiamo da che non avevo nemmeno un capello grigio. Quindi cambia poco.

Aspettiamo e vediamo cosa succede, rilassiamoci nel mentre. Non si meritano i nostri fegati...


----------



## pazzomania (22 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Elliott è un fondo speculativo, come ti prende ti rivende il giorno dopo. E non a uno bravo ma a chi paga di più, tale e quale a Berlusconi.



E quel qualcuno che "paga di più", lo farebbe per cosa esattamente? farci fallire?


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Maggio 2018)

Io però non capisco una cosa. 
Se fossimo andati in champions oppure avremmo vinto lo scudetto avrebbe cambiato la nostra situazione oppure no? Non si capisce se la responsabilità è della vecchia o della nuova dirigenza, almeno io non l'ho capita.


----------



## Pampu7 (22 Maggio 2018)

Questa nuova avventura era già partita male, la cordata seria era quella guidata da galatioto (vedi golden state warriors)


----------



## danjr (22 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Elliott è un fondo speculativo, come ti prende ti rivende il giorno dopo. E non a uno bravo ma a chi paga di più, tale e quale a Berlusconi.



Questo fino ad un certo punto, a me sembra abbiano una voglia matta di investire in Italia guardando le ultime mosse


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo sarebbe compromessa?
> 
> Perché nel peggiore dei casi non parteciperemo all'Europa League? (cosa altamente improbabile)



Le sanzioni che ci aspettano sono queste:

-esclusione dalle coppe
-partecipazione alle coppe con blocco del mercato
-esclusione dalle coppe e blocco del mercato

(senza contare multe, restrizioni sugli ingaggi ecc.).


Il danno d'immagine enorme compromette già di per sé sia il possibile mercato in entrata sia il morale dello spogliatoio. 
Altri danni gravi arriverebbero dalla possibile esclusione dall'Europa League (per la mancata partecipazione, gli accordi con gli sponsor ecc.) e l'eventuale blocco del mercato in entrata mantenendo aperto quello in uscita.

Non potremmo fare nulla per opporci alla cessione di Suso (avendo una clausola rescissoria), rischieremmo perciò di avere la stessa squadra di quest'anno perdendo uno dei migliori titolari. 
E se la UEFA ci imporrà ugualmente il pareggio di bilancio entro tre anni (probabile), oltre a Suso si rischia di dover sopportare altre cessioni senza poter comprare nessuno.


Quindi la prossima stagione è al 99% già compromessa. Il Milan è nella palta fino al collo.


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E quel qualcuno che "paga di più", lo farebbe per cosa esattamente? farci fallire?



Potrebbe essere un altro soggetto alla yonghong li per quanto ne possiamo sapere noi.


----------



## uolfetto (22 Maggio 2018)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> rispetto le opinioni di tutti, ma il nodo cruciale che sembra sempre sfuggire è il seguente:
> perchè tutto questo astio nei confronti del Milan? come mai con altre società si va sempre leggero e noi siamo il male del calcio europeo?
> All'UEFA, dato il prestito effettuato da Elliot, non deve fregare nulla di cosa farà il Milan per rifinanziare il prestito stesso. Ci penserà Elliot a prendersi il Milan. Stop.
> Ormai vedo che tutti gli utenti si sono quasi lobotomizzati, incolpando Fassone, Mirabelli, LI etc. (che io non voglio minimamente difendere), ma il dato inconfutabile è che la cessione oscura del Milan ha un nome e cognome: SILVIO BERLUSCONI.
> ...



guarda secondo me a questo punto è inutile starsi a fare tutte queste pipppe mentali. l'uefa non vede di buon occhio la nostra situazione societaria. magari sbaglia ma la pensa così. non credo sia un complotto, me ne sfuggirebbe il motivo. ha chiesto (e penso abbia informato la società già mesi fa ai tempi del voluntary) di rifinanziare il debito e risolvere le altre questioni. fino adesso non sono stati in grado di farlo. mo che facciamo? vogliamo risolvere la situazione in qualche modo? io non è che mi incatzo in maniera particolare con quacuno. però è andata così e i fatti sono questi.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere un altro soggetto alla yonghong li per quanto ne possiamo sapere noi.



Un altro Li non avrebbe senso, avendo l'esempio del predecessore, saprebbe già che verrebbe solo a buttare i propri soldi.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Maggio 2018)

vabbè non hai colto il senso del mio post..
e i soldi di Neymar effettivamente da dove arrivano allora?
io non sono mai stato per due pesi e due misure.


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Un ringraziamento sentito a Silvio Berlusconi per aver fatto l'ennesima porcata....



Certi amori fanno giri immensi che poi ritornano...


----------



## Goro (22 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La curva ha ringraziato Fassone e Mirabelli per la trasparenza



ironico, davvero


----------



## danjr (22 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere un altro soggetto alla yonghong li per quanto ne possiamo sapere noi.



Forse ti sfugge he Elliot sta scalando Tim e parlando con MediaPro... ci lascia tutti senza rete telefonica?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo sarebbe compromessa?
> 
> Perché nel peggiore dei casi non parteciperemo all'Europa League? (cosa altamente improbabile)



Era anche altamente improbabile che rifiutassero il SA. Bisogna vedere quanto durerà la squalifica dalle coppe. Se fosse per più anni? Se bloccano il mercato poi è finita. Ci ripresentiamo con Kalinic in attacco l'anno prossimo.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2018)

Ma vi immaginate i giocatori come prenderebbero un'esclusione dalle coppe, dopo aver conquistato la qualificazione, sudandosela, sul campo?

Non so cosa potrà accadere, ma se verificasse un esodo non mi stupirei.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Era anche altamente improbabile che rifiutassero il SA. Bisogna vedere quanto durerà la squalifica dalle coppe. Se fosse per più anni? Se bloccano il mercato poi è finita. Ci ripresentiamo con Kalinic in attacco l'anno prossimo.



Magari se arriva uno sceicco ricco, magari potrebbero cambiare le cose. Il Milan ha un botto di tifosi nel mondo non a livello di altre top ma non è un club di 4 tifosi, è pur sempre 7 coppe. Magari arriva uno importante e rivedono le cose. Ma ad oggi non vedo luce


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2018)

Calma ragazzi calma, niente isterismi . 
Vediamo che succede e non saltiamo subito a conclusioni affrettate


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma vi immaginate i giocatori come prenderebbero un'esclusione dalle coppe, dopo aver conquistato la qualificazione, sudandosela, sul campo?
> 
> Non so cosa potrà accadere, ma se verificasse un esodo non mi stupirei.



il vero dramma è questo, il danno d'immagine è incredibile. Uno come Bonucci chiederà la cessione istantanea, per non parlare degli altri. 
E chi verrebbe in un Milan così? nessuno a parte qualche italiano mediocre del Sassuolo o genoa di turno. 
Che schifo.


----------



## Goro (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma vi immaginate i giocatori come prenderebbero un'esclusione dalle coppe, dopo aver conquistato la qualificazione, sudandosela, sul campo?
> 
> Non so cosa potrà accadere, ma se verificasse un esodo non mi stupirei.



Bonucci in primis, che non perderebbe ulteriore tempo e sarebbe per sempre il simbolo in negativo di questa gestione


----------



## danjr (22 Maggio 2018)

vedo ipotesi troppo catastrofiche, nel caso andasse tutto veramente storto..... il Parma in 3 anni è già in serie A


----------



## Sotiris (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, sulla situazione del Milan post bocciatura da parte della Uefa:"A questo punto cosa succederà? Non ci sarà nessuna sanzione concordata. Arriverà il giudizio della camera dell'Uefa forse entro un mese. Il problema è la poca solidità della proprietà attuale ed il mancato rifinanziamento. Cosa potrà succede in una sentenza definitiva? Ci sono tre soluzioni, e una non esclude l'altra:
> 
> 1) Penale da pagare
> 
> ...



Decisione assolutamente politica.
L'Uefa non deve valutare la situazione patrimoniale del proprietario, bensì del club.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2018)

Possibile che non capite che la UEFA non ha nulla contro il Milan come club, il problema è il due pagliaccio con il troll di Hong kong purtroppo è cosi.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, sulla situazione del Milan post bocciatura da parte della Uefa:"A questo punto cosa succederà? Non ci sarà nessuna sanzione concordata. Arriverà il giudizio della camera dell'Uefa forse entro un mese. Il problema è la poca solidità della proprietà attuale ed il mancato rifinanziamento. Cosa potrà succede in una sentenza definitiva? Ci sono tre soluzioni, e una non esclude l'altra:
> 
> 1) Penale da pagare
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Schism75 (22 Maggio 2018)

E' un fallimento completo dal punto di vista societario. 2 Business Plan presentati dall'AD e due rifiuti ottenuti. Dal punto di vista sportivo idem.


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> rispetto le opinioni di tutti, ma il nodo cruciale che sembra sempre sfuggire è il seguente:
> perchè tutto questo astio nei confronti del Milan? come mai con altre società si va sempre leggero e noi siamo il male del calcio europeo?
> All'UEFA, dato il prestito effettuato da Elliot, non deve fregare nulla di cosa farà il Milan per rifinanziare il prestito stesso. Ci penserà Elliot a prendersi il Milan. Stop.
> Ormai vedo che tutti gli utenti si sono quasi lobotomizzati, incolpando Fassone, Mirabelli, LI etc. (che io non voglio minimamente difendere), ma il dato inconfutabile è che la cessione oscura del Milan ha un nome e cognome: SILVIO BERLUSCONI.
> ...




La UEFA considera cruciale la continuità aziendale, e loro, oltre a non ritenere Yonghong Li una figura credibile (praticamente hanno fatto capire che per loro i cinesi non esistono), pensano anche che il Milan passerà a breve a un nuovo proprietario.

Ma a oggi il Milan risulta a un soggetto di nome Yonghong Li, quindi loro non possono considerare Elliott. Anche volendo farlo (non avrebbero potuto, ma immaginiamo di sì), i responsabili Elliott si sarebbero dovuti recare fisicamente all'incontro con l'UEFA per certificare che il Milan lo gestirebbero loro. 

La posizione ufficiale di Elliott è però che il Milan finirebbe all'asta in caso di default di Yonghong Li, quindi la garanzia di continuità aziendale oltre a non averla Yonghong Li non la fornisce nemmeno Elliott.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Maggio 2018)

Direi che l'Europa League non ce la fanno fare.
Pare ci siano tutti gli indizi per preoccuparsi, ora.


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma vi immaginate i giocatori come prenderebbero un'esclusione dalle coppe, dopo aver conquistato la qualificazione, sudandosela, sul campo?
> 
> Non so cosa potrà accadere, ma se verificasse un esodo non mi stupirei.



Non solo si venderebbe. Si *svenderebbe. *


Ma la colpa è solo di uno, che spero eviti la pagliacciata di ripresentarsi come il salvatore.


----------



## Garrincha (22 Maggio 2018)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> rispetto le opinioni di tutti, ma il nodo cruciale che sembra sempre sfuggire è il seguente:
> perchè tutto questo astio nei confronti del Milan? come mai con altre società si va sempre leggero e noi siamo il male del calcio europeo?
> All'UEFA, dato il prestito effettuato da Elliot, non deve fregare nulla di cosa farà il Milan per rifinanziare il prestito stesso. Ci penserà Elliot a prendersi il Milan. Stop.
> Ormai vedo che tutti gli utenti si sono quasi lobotomizzati, incolpando Fassone, Mirabelli, LI etc. (che io non voglio minimamente difendere), ma il dato inconfutabile è che la cessione oscura del Milan ha un nome e cognome: SILVIO BERLUSCONI.
> ...



Io leggo ancora utenti che credono ai complotti, alle decisioni politiche, al terrorismo giornalistico, se Li fosse visto chiedere l'elemosina starebbe facendo una raccolta di beneficenza per certuni


----------



## JoKeR (22 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> La UEFA considera cruciale la continuità aziendale, e loro, oltre a non ritenere Yonghong Li una figura credibile (praticamente hanno fatto capire che per loro i cinesi non esistono), pensano anche che il Milan passerà a breve a un nuovo proprietario.
> 
> Ma a oggi il Milan risulta a un soggetto di nome Yonghong Li, quindi loro non possono considerare Elliott. Anche volendo farlo (non avrebbero potuto, ma immaginiamo di sì), i responsabili Elliott si sarebbero dovuti recare fisicamente all'incontro con l'UEFA per certificare che il Milan lo gestirebbero loro.
> 
> La posizione ufficiale di Elliott è però che il Milan finirebbe all'asta in caso di default di Yonghong Li, quindi la garanzia di continuità aziendale oltre a non averla Yonghong Li non la fornisce nemmeno Elliott.



Che tristezza, siamo diventati tutti esperti di contabilità aziendale e diritto.
Io credo che, a prescindere dalla poca chiarezza, sia accanimento terapeutico.
Vabbè dai, amen, ormai... lotteremo per il 7° posto per tanti altri anni ancora...


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Io leggo ancora utenti che credono ai complotti, alle decisioni politiche, al terrorismo giornalistico, se Li fosse visto chiedere l'elemosina starebbe facendo una raccolta di beneficenza per certuni


----------



## Cataldinho (22 Maggio 2018)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> rispetto le opinioni di tutti, ma il nodo cruciale che sembra sempre sfuggire è il seguente:
> perchè tutto questo astio nei confronti del Milan? come mai con altre società si va sempre leggero e noi siamo il male del calcio europeo?
> All'UEFA, dato il prestito effettuato da Elliot, non deve fregare nulla di cosa farà il Milan per rifinanziare il prestito stesso. Ci penserà Elliot a prendersi il Milan. Stop.
> Ormai vedo che tutti gli utenti si sono quasi lobotomizzati, incolpando Fassone, Mirabelli, LI etc. (che io non voglio minimamente difendere), ma il dato inconfutabile è che la cessione oscura del Milan ha un nome e cognome: SILVIO BERLUSCONI.
> ...



Cosa ne guadagnerebbe Berlusconi nel distruggere la sua ex squadra di calcio? Fregarsene perché non era più utile ai suoi interessi ok è un conto, ma voler distruggere intenzionalmente il Milan mi pare poco plausibile.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Maggio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Io leggo ancora utenti che credono ai complotti, alle decisioni politiche, al terrorismo giornalistico, se Li fosse visto chiedere l'elemosina starebbe facendo una raccolta di beneficenza per certuni




Ma hai letto? io non sto difendendo nessuno.
Dico solo che per centinaia di porcate viste in vita mia nel mondo del calcio non è mai successo tutto questo accanimento terapeutico.
Ormai un miliardo volente o nolente Li lo ha investito, magari facendoselo prestare anche da sua nonna.. non è che le cose possono risolversi in pochi mesi eh.. comunque va bene così, a me basta che il Milan passi ad un proprietario serio, cosa che con Berlusconi non è stato possibile.
Dove è il complotto? Ma perché per Dio non leggete mai e non capite mai concetti banali?


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2018)

E ora cosa succede ?
Nulla.
Il progetto lo giudicheremo tra 3 o 4 anni.

Tutte le squadre hanno avuto problemi al primi anno.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma vi immaginate i giocatori come prenderebbero un'esclusione dalle coppe, dopo aver conquistato la qualificazione, sudandosela, sul campo?
> 
> Non so cosa potrà accadere, ma se verificasse un esodo non mi stupirei.



E giustamente anche.

Bonucci che ci rimane a fare? Per non parlare di Romagnoli e via dicendo.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Maggio 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Cosa ne guadagnerebbe Berlusconi nel distruggere la sua ex squadra di calcio? Fregarsene perché non era più utile ai suoi interessi ok è un conto, ma voler distruggere intenzionalmente il Milan mi pare poco plausibile.




Ma la sai la storia di Silvio Berlusconi? della polisportiva Mediolanum? del suo desiderio di onnipotenza che lo porta ad essere Attila... io dico che la cessione non è stata volutamente trasparente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2018)

Per fortuna che ci sono i mondiali, almeno smorzeranno un po' l'attenzione


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Che tristezza, siamo diventati tutti esperti di contabilità aziendale e diritto.
> Io credo che, a prescindere dalla poca chiarezza, sia accanimento terapeutico.
> Vabbè dai, amen, ormai... lotteremo per il 7° posto per tanti altri anni ancora...



La UEFA ha fatto di tutto per venirci incontro:

-ha riammesso il quarto posto Champions all'Italia e senza preliminari
-aveva rinviato il VA dalla primavera 2017 ad autunno 2017
-ha rimandato il SA a fine campionato


Il Milan se l'è cercata, purtroppo.


----------



## Wetter (22 Maggio 2018)

Buonasera a tutto il forum,ho seguito per mesi e mesi in silenzio,però dopo quello che è successo questa sera ho sentito il bisogno di iscrivermi al forum e condividere con voi tutta l'amarezza per quello che sta succedendo.
Siamo in mano a degli incompetenti totali,sia dal punto di vista gestionale/finanziario che dal punto di vista sportivo.Quello che mi auguro possa succedere è di finire in mano ad Elliot ad Ottobre ( e vista la situazione attuale non credo che troveremo grandi chance per rifinanziare il debito),e trovare una proprietà seria e competente.Sarei disposto ad accettare anche un presidente alla Squinzi,magari senza grandi disponibilità economiche ma almeno una persona seria che non ci farà vergognare come lo stanno facendo ora Fassone e Mirabelli.
Che Dio ce la mandi buona cari fratelli rossoneri


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Cosa ne guadagnerebbe Berlusconi nel distruggere la sua ex squadra di calcio? Fregarsene perché non era più utile ai suoi interessi ok è un conto, ma voler distruggere intenzionalmente il Milan mi pare poco plausibile.



Possibile che la gente non abbia ancora capito cosa è Berlusconi?


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> La UEFA ha fatto di tutto per venirci incontro:
> 
> -ha riammesso il quarto posto Champions all'Italia e senza preliminari
> -aveva rinviato il VA dalla primavera 2017 ad autunno 2017
> ...



Ma che dici ?
Giornalisti internazionali, giornalisti nazionali, Uefa, dirigenti di altre squadre, ex giocatori, procuratori e sicuramente sto dimenticando ancora tante persone... sono tutti contro di noi. E solo terrorismo giornalistico. Hanno paura perche stiamo tornando.

Quando ripenso ai tifosi cinesi che mettevano la sciarpa #wearesorich in estate... mamma mia... mi viene da piangere...


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Maggio 2018)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Buonasera a tutto il forum,ho seguito per mesi e mesi in silenzio,però dopo quello che è successo questa sera ho sentito il bisogno di iscrivermi al forum e condividere con voi tutta l'amarezza per quello che sta succedendo.
> Siamo in mano a degli incompetenti totali,sia dal punto di vista gestionale/finanziario che dal punto di vista sportivo.Quello che mi auguro possa succedere è di finire in mano ad Elliot ad Ottobre ( e vista la situazione attuale non credo che troveremo grandi chance per rifinanziare il debito),e trovare una proprietà seria e competente.Sarei disposto ad accettare anche un presidente alla Squinzi,magari senza grandi disponibilità economiche ma almeno una persona seria che non ci farà vergognare come lo stanno facendo ora Fassone e Mirabelli.
> Che Dio ce la mandi buona cari fratelli rossoneri



Ciao benvenuto nel forum.


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Era anche altamente improbabile che rifiutassero il SA. Bisogna vedere quanto durerà la squalifica dalle coppe. Se fosse per più anni? Se bloccano il mercato poi è finita. Ci ripresentiamo con Kalinic in attacco l'anno prossimo.





Aron ha scritto:


> Le sanzioni che ci aspettano sono queste:
> 
> -esclusione dalle coppe
> -partecipazione alle coppe con blocco del mercato
> ...



Siete fermi al topic precedente.
In questo topic è scritto 


Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, sulla situazione del Milan post bocciatura da parte della Uefa:"A questo punto cosa succederà? Non ci sarà nessuna sanzione concordata. Arriverà il giudizio della camera dell'Uefa forse entro un mese. Il problema è la poca solidità della proprietà attuale ed il mancato rifinanziamento. Cosa potrà succede in una sentenza definitiva? Ci sono tre soluzioni, e una non esclude l'altra:
> 
> 1) Penale da pagare
> 
> ...


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Cosa ne guadagnerebbe Berlusconi nel distruggere la sua ex squadra di calcio? Fregarsene perché non era più utile ai suoi interessi ok è un conto, ma voler distruggere intenzionalmente il Milan mi pare poco plausibile.



Distruggere no.

Più che altro c'è un immenso giro d'affari. Il coinvolgimento di Elliott con Fininvest, Vivendi, Tim è sotto gli occhi di tutti, poi ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole.
In questo giro d'affari, il ritorno da salvatore nel Milan (senza Fininvest) gli farebbe senz'altro gola.


----------



## Cataldinho (22 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Possibile che la gente non abbia ancora capito cosa è Berlusconi?



Ok, quindi Berlusconi avrebbe venduto intenzionalmente a un soggetto farlocco, con lo scopo preciso di distruggere il Milan? 
Posseduto dal fantasma di Prisco magari.



Aron ha scritto:


> Distruggere no.
> 
> Più che altro c'è un immenso giro d'affari. Il coinvolgimento di Elliott con Fininvest, Vivendi, Tim è sotto gli occhi di tutti, poi ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole.
> In questo giro d'affari, il ritorno da salvatore nel Milan (senza Fininvest) gli farebbe senz'altro gola.



Questo è già uno scenario diverso.


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

Forse ignoro qualche passaggio, mi potreste spiegare questa decisione?
Perché vedo molti fare morale a Fassone e proprietà, magari ho capito male io…
La ragione per cui il SA è stato rifiutato è perché non pensano che verranno attesi gli obblighi nei confronti di Eliot? La stessa Eliot che ha garantito per noi? 
Mi spiegate questa logica?


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Siete fermi al topic precedente.
> In questo topic è scritto



Il mercato è già virtualmente bloccato fino a sentenza UEFA. 
Dopo la sentenza, si saprà se il mercato verrà ufficialmente riaperto oppure no. 

In questo momento è inutile pensare a programmare gli acquisti, bisogna aspettare il verdetto conclusivo dell'UEFA.


----------



## 1972 (22 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Possibile che la gente non abbia ancora capito cosa è Berlusconi?



a qualsiasi soggetto purchè il duo malefico si togliesse di torno definitivamente, recitavate lo scorso anno. adesso, pur di difendere un ex venditore di formaggini ed un dilettante di lega pro, tirate fuori la storiella del lupo cattivo.......LO SCRIVO A CARATTERI CUBITALI: NON SONO UN FAN DI CHI OGGI NON C 'E' PIU'.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Forse ignoro qualche passaggio, mi potreste spiegare questa decisione?
> Perché vedo molti fare morale a Fassone e proprietà, magari ho capito male io…
> La ragione per cui il SA è stato rifiutato è perché non pensano che verranno attesi gli obblighi nei confronti di Eliot? La stessa Eliot che ha garantito per noi?
> Mi spiegate questa logica?



chi ti dice che Elliott abbia garantito? siamo sempre lì. O crediamo alle balle di Fessone o crediamo alla Uefa.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Maggio 2018)

Per me la decisione della UEFA è al limite dell'incredibile. Non abbiamo nessun credito scaduto, e l'unico credito è in mano ad Elliot per una cifra pari a 300 milioni, di cui non tutti a carico del Milan. Il rischio insolvenza è praticamente nulla, vorrei proprio sapere questa decisione da dove è maturata. 

Io non credo nei complotti ma c'è qualcosa che puzza di marcio.


----------



## HerrMilan (22 Maggio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma che dici ?
> Giornalisti internazionali, giornalisti nazionali, Uefa, dirigenti di altre squadre, ex giocatori, procuratori e sicuramente sto dimenticando ancora tante persone... sono tutti contro di noi. E solo terrorismo giornalistico. Hanno paura perche stiamo tornando.
> 
> Quando ripenso ai tifosi cinesi che mettevano la sciarpa #wearesorich in estate... mamma mia... mi viene da piangere...



Pure dell'Uefa?


----------



## uolfetto (22 Maggio 2018)

ma io non capisco perchè stare a perdere tempo con tutte queste dietrologie, berlusconi, l'uefa ecc.
stiamo ai fatti:
- il milan era finito in una situazione sia finanziaria che sportiva abbastanza disastrosa
- arrivano i nuovi che comprano (in parte indebitandosi) il milan pagandolo caro e facendo subito molti investimenti sul mercato
- l'uefa solleva alcune problematiche e chiede che vengano prese alcune misure
- la società per il momento non riesce ad adempiere e quindi andiamo a giudizio
fine, il resto sono chiacchere.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Altra cosa a cui non avevo pensato, gli sponsor!!! questi ci abbandonano tempo record.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Maggio 2018)

Dico solo che se sarà SOLO il Milan 
ad essere escluso dalle coppe tramite il Fair Play finanziario 
rischio veramente di abbandonare del tutto il Calcio...
dopo la Rube che fa quello che vuole in Italia 
mi tocca leggere che UEFA quella che preferisce le mazzette 
alle esclusioni che pronunciava all'inizio di questa tutela dei mercati XD 

ci mancherebbe solo questa....

PSG City avranno società coperte... ma tutto questo appara tam 
era x non favorire le grandi rispetto alle piccole... evitando prezzi eccessivi 

ma visto il prezzo di Neymar credo che si noi non facciamo una bella figura
ma la UEFA ha fallito il suo obiettivo! almeno che non volessero solo mazzette 
cosa molto probabile... tutto legale trasformare multe in mazzette 
perché no?


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Per me la decisione della UEFA è al limite dell'incredibile. Non abbiamo nessun credito scaduto, e l'unico credito è in mano ad Elliot per una cifra pari a 300 milioni, di cui non tutti a carico del Milan. Il rischio insolvenza è praticamente nulla, vorrei proprio sapere questa decisione da dove è maturata.
> 
> Io non credo nei complotti ma c'è qualcosa che puzza di marcio.



A 7 mesi di distazna dal primo contatto, non è stata risolta la questione, e stando così le cose ad Ottobre cambia la proprietà. Loro vogliono semplicemente capire chi è il nuovo proprietario.


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2018)

HerrMilan ha scritto:


> Pure dell'Uefa?



Errore mio, non ho messo la faccina


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> chi ti dice che Elliott abbia garantito? siamo sempre lì. O crediamo alle balle di Fessone o crediamo alla Uefa.



Ma come no? Sono stati pure a Milano.
Se non fosse vero Elliott avrebbe smentito subito.


----------



## uolfetto (22 Maggio 2018)

ma che ci azzecca neymar? guarda che non ci stanno sanzionando perchè abbiamo speso troppo sul mercato


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ma come no? Sono stati pure a Milano.
> Se non fosse vero Elliott avrebbe smentito subito.



ma smentire cosa?? il fatto che siano stati a Milano cosa c'entra? Fassone ha detto che Elliott ha presentato un documento per attestare la continuità aziendale in casi estremi, ma la Uefa rifiuta di patteggiare perché non ha avuto garanzie di continuità aziendale, di rifinanziamento ecc ecc. Quindi? che si fa? si comincia a togliere i prosciutti dagli occhi o continuiamo a pendere dalle labbra di fessone?


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> ma io non capisco perchè stare a perdere tempo con tutte queste dietrologie, berlusconi, l'uefa ecc.
> stiamo ai fatti:
> - il milan era finito in una situazione sia finanziaria che sportiva abbastanza disastrosa
> - arrivano i nuovi che comprano (in parte indebitandosi) il milan pagandolo caro e facendo subito molti investimenti sul mercato
> ...



Il Nostro creditore è Elliott, che garantisce per noi. 
Che senso hanno i dubbi dell'UEFA sugli adempimenti degli obblighi quando il nostro creditore non li ha?


----------



## 1972 (22 Maggio 2018)

spendi e spandi 230 mln di euro, sei fortunato e centri il 4 posto per la cl e poi rischi di ritrovarti in questa situazione. continuo a non capire......


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Maggio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A 7 mesi di distazna dal primo contatto, non è stata risolta la questione, e stando così le cose ad Ottobre cambia la proprietà. Loro vogliono semplicemente capire chi è il nuovo proprietario.



E con ciò? Anche cambiasse la proprietà intanto ammetti il Milan alla coppa che si è guadagnato e emetti una multa, o tutti i paletti che ti pare. Inaccettabile anche pensare di escludere il Milan dalle coppe quando il rifinanziamento può essere fatto fino ad Ottobre. E' come se per loro il termine già fosse scaduto.


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> chi ti dice che Elliott abbia garantito? siamo sempre lì. O crediamo alle balle di Fessone o crediamo alla Uefa.



Elliott non può garantire nulla.
La UEFA fa riferimento all'attuale proprietà, non alle possibili nuove proprietà. 

Elliott che garantisce è una delle tante leggende metropolitane messe in giro da Fassone.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2018)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport: l'Uefa aveva concesso al Milan più tempo nella speranza che il debito venisse rifinanziato. Ma il rifinanziamento non è avvenuto. Di conseguenza, la società rossonera non ha dato alla Uefa i motivi per cambiare la decisione. *


----------



## uolfetto (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma smentire cosa?? il fatto che siano stati a Milano cosa c'entra? Fassone ha detto che Elliott ha presentato un documento per attestare la continuità aziendale in casi estremi, ma la Uefa rifiuta di patteggiare perché non ha avuto garanzie di continuità aziendale, di rifinanziamento ecc ecc. Quindi? che si fa? si comincia a togliere i prosciutti dagli occhi o continuiamo a pendere dalle labbra di fessone?



guarda che potrebbe tranquillamente essere che fassone ha presentato il documento ma l'uefa non lo ritiene sufficiente. perchè dovete sempre pensare alle cose più arzigogolate. loro vogliono il rifinanziamento e non questo pezzo di carta.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> E con ciò? Anche cambiasse la proprietà intanto ammetti il Milan alla coppa che si è guadagnato e emetti una multa, o tutti i paletti che ti pare. Inaccettabile anche pensare di escludere il Milan dalle coppe quando il rifinanziamento può essere fatto fino ad Ottobre. E' come se per loro il termine già fosse scaduto.



L'uefa li ha sgamati, questo è il problema. E adesso vuole che si faccia chiarezza altrimenti non possono permettere di far giocare in Europa una società fittizia. Capisci?


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> E con ciò? Anche cambiasse la proprietà intanto ammetti il Milan alla coppa che si è guadagnato e emetti una multa, o tutti i paletti che ti pare. Inaccettabile anche pensare di escludere il Milan dalle coppe quando il rifinanziamento può essere fatto fino ad Ottobre. *E' come se per loro il termine già fosse scaduto*.



Esatto. Puoi essere d'accordo o meno ma è così (io non li biasimo). Loro non vogliono che possa essere un soggetto "sgradevole", nel dubbio sbarrano la strada. Personalmente la leggo in questo modo.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> guarda che potrebbe tranquillamente essere che fassone ha presentato il documento ma l'uefa non lo ritiene sufficiente. perchè dovete sempre pensare alle cose più arzigogolate. loro vogliono il rifinanziamento e non questo pezzo di carta.



se facciamo passare documenti come semplici pezzi di carta ti do ragione. Il problema è che teoricamente un documento ufficiale, firmato da Singer dovrebbe essere qualcosina in più di un semplice pezzo di carta. Ma siamo sicuri che abbiano garantito? è questo il punto. O forse non è come ce la raccontano? niente non se ne esce. L'uefa è brutta e cattiva e ce l'ha con il Milan, non si sa però per quale motivo. 

Io ancora faccio fatica a capire cosa abbiano fatto Mirabelli,Fassone e co per avere così tanto credito e fiducia da parte di diversi tifosi. Nemmeno ci avessero portato nell'Olimpo del Calcio, boh.


----------



## Pampu7 (22 Maggio 2018)

Un giorno ringrazieremo l'uefa per averci salvato da sti pagliacci


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma smentire cosa?? il fatto che siano stati a Milano cosa c'entra? Fassone ha detto che Elliott ha presentato un documento per attestare la continuità aziendale in casi estremi, ma la Uefa rifiuta di patteggiare perché non ha avuto garanzie di continuità aziendale, di rifinanziamento ecc ecc. Quindi? che si fa? si comincia a togliere i prosciutti dagli occhi o continuiamo a pendere dalle labbra di fessone?



Denota una comunicazione costante tra debitore e creditore, ciò denota fiducia. 
Non hanno parlato di alcuna continuità aziendale, hanno parlato di rifinanziamento e debito. 
Chi ha i prosciutti siete voi. Visto che non state esaminando nulla.
Io ho già detto che non voglio entrare nel merito perché il comunicato dell'UEFA e un no sense. 
Se nel comunicato ci fosse stato scritto che, dopo aver parlato con Elliott, si è giunti a tale decisione sarebbe stato giusto. Corretto. Si tutela un creditore. Ma in questo modo stai solo danneggiando il Milan e il creditore. Perché sanzioni, limitazioni di rosa, o esclusione dalle coppe sono danni di immagine e monetari.


----------



## uolfetto (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se facciamo passare documenti come semplici pezzi di carta ti do ragione. Il problema è che teoricamente un documento ufficiale, firmato da Singer dovrebbe essere qualcosina in più di un semplice pezzo di carta. Ma siamo sicuri che abbiano garantito? è questo il punto. O forse non è come ce la raccontano? niente non se ne esce. L'uefa è brutta e cattiva e ce l'ha con il Milan, non si sa però per quale motivo.
> 
> Io ancora faccio fatica a capire cosa abbiano fatto Mirabelli,Fassone e co per avere così tanto credito e fiducia da parte di diversi tifosi. Nemmeno ci avessero portato all'Olimpo del Calcio, boh.



ma non vedo perchè complicare sempre i discorsi. l'uefa non vuole le garanzie di elliott, vuole il rifinanziamento. lo dice chiaramente. non gli interessano le garazie dei creditori evidentemente.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Maggio 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> ma che ci azzecca neymar? guarda che non ci stanno sanzionando perchè abbiamo speso troppo sul mercato



questa cosa l'avevano fatta per non creare un mercato pazzo 
come dicevano? tutelare le piccole rispetto ai grandi Club 
si come no.... hanno fallito miseramente


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Denota una comunicazione costante tra debitore e creditore, ciò denota fiducia.
> Non hanno parlato di alcuna continuità aziendale, hanno parlato di rifinanziamento e debito.
> Chi ha i prosciutti siete voi. Visto che non state esaminando nulla.
> Io ho già detto che non voglio entrare nel merito perché il comunicato dell'UEFA e un no sense.
> Se nel comunicato ci fosse stato scritto che, dopo aver parlato con Elliott, si è giunti a tale decisione sarebbe stato giusto. Corretto. Si tutela un creditore. Ma in questo modo stai solo danneggiando il Milan e il creditore. Perché sanzioni, limitazioni di rosa, o esclusione dalle coppe sono danni di immagine e monetari.



Rifinanziamento e debito distribuito in 3/4/5 anni=garanzia di continuità aziendale a copertura del periodo del settlement agreement (in genere di 3 anni). 

Dell'assenza di continuità aziendale ne avevan parlato anche in'occasione della bocciatura del VA.

Senza continuità aziendale non riconoscono né VA né SA, e l'assenza di garanzie di solidità viene ulteriormente aggravata la posizione.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Maggio 2018)

cmq cercate di vederla dalla giusta prospettiva...il Milan merita una proprietà seria...trasparente...questi mentecatti devono sparire...insieme a quella curva schifosa e indegna di lecchini...preghiamo che ad Ottobre l'Ac Milan sia libero e finalmente appetibile ad un prezzo umano...


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Maggio 2018)

A naso credo che a stretto giro ci saranno novità
o rifinanziano subito il debito oppure cambiano proprietà.
E' una botta troppo grossa a livello d'immagine.
ne stanno parlando pure su ESPN in America.


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Elliott non può garantire nulla.
> La UEFA fa riferimento all'attuale proprietà, non alle possibili nuove proprietà.
> 
> Elliott che garantisce è una delle tante leggende metropolitane messe in giro da Fassone.



Nel comunicato sta prendendo gli interessi del Creditore. 
Tu dici che è una leggenda metropolitana…
Quindi Elliott presterebbe dei soldi ad uno che sa non possa adempiere ai propri obblighi per quale ragione? Nessuna
Era interesse di Elliott il buon esito del SA. Quindi a me sembra una cosa logica che garantisse… 
Quindi torniamo alla mia prima frase. Perché prendere gli interessi del creditore, quando il creditore lo danneggi solamente con sanzioni più aspre…


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> ma non vedo perchè complicare sempre i discorsi. l'uefa non vuole le garanzie di elliott, vuole il rifinanziamento. lo dice chiaramente. non gli interessano le garazie dei creditori evidentemente.



Beh all'inizio dicono pure dopo attenta analisi dei documenti presentati ecc ecc. Quindi hanno vagliato e considerato tutto quello che abbiamo presentato. Ergo non è sufficiente.


----------



## Teddy (22 Maggio 2018)

Immaginate ora l'appeal del Milan, faranno a gara per vestire i nostri colori...avoja.


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Rifinanziamento e debito distribuito in 3/4/5 anni=garanzia di continuità aziendale a copertura del periodo del settlement agreement (in genere di 3 anni).
> 
> Dell'assenza di continuità aziendale ne avevan parlato anche in'occasione della bocciatura del VA.
> 
> Senza continuità aziendale non riconoscono né VA né SA, e l'assenza di garanzie di solidità viene ulteriormente aggravata la posizione.



Ma dove lo dice?
Parla di rifinanziamento e rimborso delle obbligazioni… 

Tutto questo in base a cosa non è dato saperlo… Poi abbiamo dall'altra parte una società che ha sempre risposto con i fatti onorando gli adempimenti e spendendo 250 ml per il mercato…
Poi scusate ma se Li e in minima parte il Milan, pagano interessi alti cosa importa alla UEFA?
L'Inter ha pagato fior fior di Interessi a Tohir e nessuno ha proferito parola… 
Ma di che parliamo?
Con Fassone che ribadisce come Elliott si sia fatta garante…


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2018)

Teddy ha scritto:


> Immaginate ora l'appeal del Milan, faranno a gara per vestire i nostri colori...avoja.



ma che dici. Arriva Cavani, Immobile suo panchinaro, Ronaldo, Pelé e Garrincha


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Maggio 2018)

Pensare ad un grande complotto contro di noi mi sembra assurdo. Peró sicuramente siamo stati presi di mira, forse anche come esempio per altri.. visto che non siamo in una posizione di forza.
Detto questo... potrebbe essere un disastro con strascichi notevoli.. penso agli sponsor, ad una totale assenza di mercato e peggio ancora a cessioni dolorose, sicuramente a cifre non alte, per inseguire parametri economici difficili da rispettare(soprattutto se perdi gli sponsor).
Sicuramente c è da essere pessimisti. E alle eventuali parole di Fassone a questo punto credo poco.


----------



## danjr (22 Maggio 2018)

Io sto dalla parte della UEFA e anzi la ringrazio per tutelare i tifosi rosseeneri che, dopo un anno dal cambio di proprietà, non sanno ancora nelle mani di chi sono finiti...


----------



## Garrincha (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ma dove lo dice?
> Parla di rifinanziamento e rimborso delle obbligazioni…
> 
> Tutto questo in base a cosa non è dato saperlo… Poi abbiamo dall'altra parte una società che ha sempre risposto con i fatti onorando gli adempimenti e spendendo 250 ml per il mercato…
> ...



Thohir è il proprietario, anche per il Chelsea tutti i soldi di Abramovich sono un prestito, Li deve soldi a una figura terza


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Thohir è il proprietario, anche per il Chelsea tutti i soldi di Abramovich sono un prestito, Li deve soldi a una figura terza



E a noi cosa può fregarcene? 
Perché la UEFA deve tutelare Elliott quando questa stessa non vuole essere tutelata?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Io sto dalla parte della UEFA e anzi la ringrazio per tutelare i tifosi rosseeneri che, dopo un anno dal cambio di proprietà, non sanno ancora nelle mani di chi sono finiti...



amen


----------



## Garrincha (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> E a noi cosa può fregarcene?
> Perché la UEFA deve tutelare Elliott quando questa stessa non vuole essere tutelata?



Fai un respiro, hai paragonato il debito di Li con Elliott con quello dell'Inter con Thohir, te ne deve interessare perché non è la stessa cosa 

Secondo, all'organo di vigilanza che il debitore si porti dietro il creditore a fornirgli rassicurazioni non gliene frega nulla, è un parere non vincolante di uno che comunque recupererà il suo credito ma in che modo e che fine farebbe la società dopo ottobre non lo sa, non essendoci garanzie l'organo agisce di conseguenza pena creare un precedente, non volendo incorrere in futuro in società nelle condizioni del Milan che giustamente si aspetterebbero lo stesso trattamento conciliante


----------



## Casnop (22 Maggio 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> ma non vedo perchè complicare sempre i discorsi. l'uefa non vuole le garanzie di elliott, vuole il rifinanziamento. lo dice chiaramente. non gli interessano le garazie dei creditori evidentemente.


Precisamente, vuole che sia risolto il problema vero del Milan da quattordici mesi a questa parte: la soluzione di quella obbligazione di rimborso di 180 milioni, oltre interessi, assunta nei confronti di Elliott/Blue Skye da una società, la Rossoneri Champion Investment Luxemourg, che non ha attivi, e di cui si ha dunque di principio la certezza della impossibilità di adempimento autonomo. Il Milan qui non può nulla: garantisce con il proprio patrimonio il creditore in caso di inadempimento del debitore, ma non può pagare per lui. Un problema che la comune proprietà contava di risolvere in via finanziaria o in via capitale, ma che ad oggi non ha risolto.


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Fai un respiro, hai paragonato il debito di Li con Elliott con quello dell'Inter con Thohir, te ne deve interessare perché non è la stessa cosa
> 
> Secondo, all'organo di vigilanza che il debitore si porti dietro il creditore a fornirgli rassicurazioni non gliene frega nulla, è un parere non vincolante di uno che comunque recupererà il suo credito ma in che modo e che fine farebbe la società dopo ottobre non lo sa, non essendoci garanzie l'organo agisce di conseguenza pena creare un precedente, non volendo incorrere in futuro in società nelle condizioni del Milan che giustamente si aspetterebbero lo stesso trattamento conciliante



Mi sa che il primo che deve respirare sei tu. Si è esattamente la stessa cosa per il Milan.
Qui si sta facendo una valutazione sulla proprietà del Milan e non sul Milan stesso e il suo piano aziendale.
Ad essere messo sotto i riflettori è il Bilancio Milan.
Il SA sarebbe stato dato al Milan.
Non è un giudizio sulla proprietà, quello l'hanno fatto gli organi preposti al momento dell'acquisizione dell'AC Milan, della richiesta del finanziamento e dell'Iscrizione ai campionati. O crediamo che Elliott si diverta a dare prestiti a chi non può estinguerli?


----------



## jacky (22 Maggio 2018)

C'era chi difendeva la curva domenica sera.
GRAZIE FASSONE, GRAZIE MIRABELLI... COMPETENZA E SERIETA'
Vergogna, vergogna, vergogna.
Questa squadra non fa pena per i risultati sportivi, ma per i tifosi che si ritrova...
Scusate lo sfogo.
E vedrete che andranno avanti senza problemi.


----------



## uolfetto (22 Maggio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Precisamente, vuole che sia risolto il problema vero del Milan da quattordici mesi a questa parte: la soluzione di quella obbligazione di rimborso di 180 milioni, oltre interessi, assunta nei confronti di Elliott/Blue Skye da una società, la Rossoneri Champion Investment Luxemourg, che non ha attivi, e di cui si ha dunque di principio la certezza della impossibilità di adempimento autonomo. Il Milan qui non può nulla: garantisce con il proprio patrimonio il creditore in caso di inadempimento del debitore, ma non può pagare per lui. Un problema che la comune proprietà contava di risolvere in via finanziaria o in via capitale, ma che ad oggi non ha risolto.



se Li non è riuscito a risolvere in 14 mesi dubito fortemente ci riuscirà in venti giorni prima del giudizio Uefa. ci dovevano pensare prima, adesso ci becchiamo l'esclusione dalle coppe e il relativo danno economico e di immagine.


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Precisamente, vuole che sia risolto il problema vero del Milan da quattordici mesi a questa parte: la soluzione di quella obbligazione di rimborso di 180 milioni, oltre interessi, assunta nei confronti di Elliott/Blue Skye da una società, la Rossoneri Champion Investment Luxemourg, che non ha attivi, e di cui si ha dunque di principio la certezza della impossibilità di adempimento autonomo. Il Milan qui non può nulla: garantisce con il proprio patrimonio il creditore in caso di inadempimento del debitore, ma non può pagare per lui. Un problema che la comune proprietà contava di risolvere in via finanziaria o in via capitale, ma che ad oggi non ha risolto.



Perfetto. 
Ma il SA non ha come fine quello di dare un giudizio sui bilanci societari? Di valutare i piani industriali? 
Perché si danno dei giudizi sulla capacità o meno della proprietà di adempiere agli obblighi, quando fino ad oggi l'hanno sempre fatto?


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2018)

si fa la fine del Parma n'altro po'


----------



## Garrincha (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che il primo che deve respirare sei tu. Si è esattamente la stessa cosa per il Milan.
> Qui si sta facendo una valutazione sulla proprietà del Milan e non sul Milan stesso e il suo piano aziendale.
> Ad essere messo sotto i riflettori è il Bilancio Milan.
> Il SA sarebbe stato dato al Milan.
> Non è un giudizio sulla proprietà, quello l'hanno fatto gli organi preposti al momento dell'acquisizione dell'AC Milan, della richiesta del finanziamento e dell'Iscrizione ai campionati. O crediamo che Elliott si diverta a dare prestiti a chi non può estinguerli?



Alzo le mani, non c'è la volontà


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si fa la fine del Parma n'altro po'



Dovremo trovarci un nuovo nome in stile Florentia Fiola


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Dovremo trovarci un nuovo nome in stile Florentia Fiola


Milano Calcio


----------



## odasensei (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> O crediamo che Elliott si diverta a dare prestiti a chi non può estinguerli?


ma figurati, tanto uno che si compra il Milan lo trovano in un attimo facendoli rientrare dai soldi prestati (anzi ci guadagnano pure qualcosa)
Infatti a loro la situazione attuale sta pure bene, soprattutto ora che Li è con le spalle al muro...invece di attendere Ottobre 2018 (senza particolari sicurezze tra l'altro) si tolgono la patata bollente prima


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si fa la fine del Parma n'altro po'



E questo il rischio che l'Uefa vuole evitare a tutti i costi. E hanno pure ragione. Purtroppo.


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ma dove lo dice?
> Parla di rifinanziamento e rimborso delle obbligazioni…
> 
> Tutto questo in base a cosa non è dato saperlo… Poi abbiamo dall'altra parte una società che ha sempre risposto con i fatti onorando gli adempimenti e spendendo 250 ml per il mercato…
> ...



Il regolamento ufficiale dell'UEFA specifica (non è copia e incolla):

-si dimostri la capacità di continuare l'attività almeno fino alla scadenza del periodo dell'accordo
-si dimostri la capacità di rispettare obiettivi e obblighi con l’Ufficio Indagine dell’UEFA Club Financial Control Body

Questo vale sia per il VA sia per il SA, essendo un elemento cardine del FPF.

Poiché la continuità aziendale durante il periodo corrispondente al SA/Va è fondamentale, la mancanza del rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott diventa una componente preponderante nelle decisioni dell'UEFA.

Senza rifinanziamento non c'è continuità aziendale. Fassone lo sapeva bene, infatti l'estate scorsa lui parlava di rifinanziare entro settembre/ottobre, perché sapeva che gli avrebbero bocciato il VA e poi il SA.


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Alzo le mani, non c'è la volontà



Spiegami sono qui. 
Il SA è stato istituito per punire società che non rispettano le regole di bilancio del fpf.
Noi non l'abbiamo rispettato. Giusto sanzionarci (anche se di diritto ci spettava il VA).
Loro invece rinviano a giudizio una società perché, senza alcuna prova, ritengono che la proprietà non manterrà gli obblighi futuri.


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il regolamento ufficiale dell'UEFA specifica (non è copia e incolla):
> 
> -si dimostri la capacità di continuare l'attività almeno fino alla scadenza del periodo dell'accordo
> -si dimostri la capacità di rispettare obiettivi e obblighi con l’Ufficio Indagine dell’UEFA Club Financial Control Body
> ...



Fassone ha detto che ha inviato documenti scritti che dimostrano la continuità aziendale, anche nell'ipotesi estrema di passaggio a Elliott… 
Non è questo l'oggetto del rinvio a giudizio.


----------



## Casnop (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> Ma il SA non ha come fine quello di dare un giudizio sui bilanci societari? Di valutare i piani industriali?
> Perché si danno dei giudizi sulla capacità o meno della proprietà di adempiere agli obblighi, quando fino ad oggi l'hanno sempre fatto?


Una buona domanda, senza risposta. La decisione di oggi della UEFA costituisce un novum della giurisprudenza interna alla Federazione. I precedenti sinora noti afferivano a casi conclamati di insolvenza, per mancato pagamento di debiti scaduti. Ora invece si introduce un procedimento analogo per fattispecie di adempimenti di obbligazioni a scadere. Inutile carcare motivazioni, vediamo di approntare soluzioni, che la proprietà ben conosce, e di cui ha parlato recentemente in una delibera del cda del club di aumento di capitale sociale: la vendita di una quota, non di controllo, del capitale ad un partner strategico, per la provvista occorrente alla liquidazione di quei 180 milioni, oltre interessi, che attanagliano lo stato patrimoniale della holding incentrata sul Milan. Muoversi, non c'è più tempo.


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> ma figurati, tanto uno che si compra il Milan lo trovano in un attimo facendoli rientrare dai soldi prestati (anzi ci guadagnano pure qualcosa)
> Infatti a loro la situazione attuale sta pure bene, soprattutto ora che Li è con le spalle al muro...invece di attendere Ottobre 2018 (senza particolari sicurezze tra l'altro) si tolgono la patata bollente prima



Si come no… Si è visto con Berlusconi quanti acquirenti c'erano se ha dovuto accettare la proposta di Li…


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Si come no… Si è visto con Berlusconi quanti acquirenti c'erano se ha dovuto accettare la proposta di Li…



che ingenuità ragazzi mamma mia...ma secondo te xkè Galatioto si è tirato fuori??...ma secondo te il demonio avrebbe mai permesso che gente seria comprasse il Milan e vincesse??


----------



## fra29 (22 Maggio 2018)

Ma tanto Yonghong li troverà nel tombino i soldi per corrompere la corte..


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> che ingenuità ragazzi mamma mia...ma secondo te xkè Galatioto si è tirato fuori??...ma secondo te il demonio avrebbe mai permesso che gente seria comprasse il Milan e vincesse??



Chissà cosa ha combinato quello la....


----------



## odasensei (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Si come no… Si è visto con Berlusconi quanti acquirenti c'erano se ha dovuto accettare la proposta di Li…


infatti non lo venderanno a 700 milioni complessivi


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Fassone ha detto che ha inviato documenti scritti che dimostrano la continuità aziendale, anche nell'ipotesi estrema di passaggio a Elliott…
> Non è questo l'oggetto del rinvio a giudizio.



Perché Elliott non compra il Milan!!!!! elliott non può garantire la continuità aziendale non essendo azionista ma solo intermediario.


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> che ingenuità ragazzi mamma mia...ma secondo te xkè Galatioto si è tirato fuori??...ma secondo te il demonio avrebbe mai permesso che gente seria comprasse il Milan e vincesse??



Ma io lo spero. Perché tanto con questa proprietà prima o poi verremo ceduti. Non c'è dubbio. 
Però, nonostante non simpatizzi per la società mi trovo basito per questa scelta dell'UEFA e in linea con le parole di Fassone. 
Con noi l'UEFA sta adottando misure ad personam che si basano su un giudizio soggettivo non suffragato da alcun elemento.


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Perché Elliott non compra il Milan!!!!! elliott non può garantire la continuità aziendale non essendo azionista ma solo intermediario.



Se Li non paga il Milan finisce a Elliott che ha garantito la gestione del club sino alla vendita ad un nuovo compratore.


----------



## fra29 (22 Maggio 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> cmq cercate di vederla dalla giusta prospettiva...il Milan merita una proprietà seria...trasparente...questi mentecatti devono sparire...insieme a quella curva schifosa e indegna di lecchini...preghiamo che ad Ottobre l'Ac Milan sia libero e finalmente appetibile ad un prezzo umano...



Si ma ottobre che Milan sarà?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ma io lo spero. Perché tanto con questa proprietà prima o poi verremo ceduti. Non c'è dubbio.
> Però, nonostante non simpatizzi per la società mi trovo basito per questa scelta dell'UEFA e in linea con le parole di Fassone.
> Con noi l'UEFA sta adottando misure ad personam che si basano su un giudizio soggettivo non suffragato da alcun elemento.



La Uefa vuole sto tizio losco fuori dalle balle...ovvio che non può scriverlo così in un comunicato ma il succo è quello...


----------



## Mister Varidoianis (22 Maggio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> non essendoci garanzie l'organo agisce di conseguenza pena creare un precedente, non volendo incorrere in futuro in società nelle condizioni del Milan che giustamente si aspetterebbero lo stesso trattamento conciliante



Tutto ciò è la morte del diritto. Una tale linea di pensiero da parte dell'organo giudicante mi può star bene fin tanto che bocciano il volountary agreement, che è uno strumento con cui sostanzialmente si sospendono le sanzioni nei confronti di una nuova proprietà che presenti determinate garanzie circa la possibilità di rimettersi in regola rispetto alle violazioni della gestione precedente.

Qui però stiamo già parlando di settlement agreement, cioè un patteggiamento. Ovverosia, la società (a prescindere dal cambio di proprietà) accetta in anticipo una certa misura di provvedimenti sanzionatori, presumibilmente un po' meno severi rispetto alla pena massima, evitando a tutte le parti coinvolte gli oneri dell'intero procedimento giudiziario.

Ora, tralasciando il fatto che in tutti questi anni il settlement è stato concesso a cani e porci (per dire, a memoria la squadra più "grossa" che sia mai stata esclusa dalle coppe è il Beşiktaş) e tralasciando anche le manovre che vengono concesse a club come il PSG, perché mai dovrebbe avere un peso, in un patteggiamento, la presunta debolezza della proprietà? Il patteggiamento riguarda il club, non chi lo guida, e riguarda una violazione pregressa, non gli scenari futuri (come invece il suddetto volountary). Se poi ci saranno ulteriori violazioni, lo si valuterà l'anno seguente, imponendo giustamente delle sanzioni più pesanti.

D'altronde, anche sforzandomi, mi sfugge totalmente che logica ci possa essere nello stangare "in via preventiva": se lo scopo è che il club ritorni in regola, non sarà certo escludendolo dalle coppe o bloccandogli il mercato che lo si agevola nell'impresa. È lo stesso principio per cui anche ai carcerati, generalmente, si dà la possibilità di studiare e/o imparare un mestiere mentre scontano la pena, cosicché quando escono si spera siano finalmente in grado di cavarsela in modo onesto (senza che per questo siano immuni dall'essere condannati di nuovo e più pesantemente se invece saranno recidivi).


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Se Li non paga il Milan finisce a Elliott che ha garantito la gestione del club sino alla vendita ad un nuovo compratore.



Va bene. Pensala come vuoi, l'Uefa ce l'ha con il Milan. Probabilmente sono interisti o gobbi, che vuoi fare.


----------



## jacky (22 Maggio 2018)

Quanto sia scemo Li lo dimostra da solo il prezzo di acquisto pagato per questa squadra...
E qui dentro c'era chi pensava (e forse che pensa ancora) che avevamo trovato il "salvatore".


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Maggio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Si ma ottobre che Milan sarà?



un onesta squadra da 5/6 posto come quest'anno...forse 7...si farà un mercato al risparmio e poi se dio vuole a Gennaio ci sarà gente diversa che magari avrà il grano...stare ancora con questi poveracci inetti non ha il minimo senso


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Mister Varidoianis ha scritto:


> Tutto ciò è la morte del diritto. Una tale linea di pensiero da parte dell'organo giudicante mi può star bene fin tanto che bocciano il volountary agreement, che è uno strumento con cui sostanzialmente si sospendono le sanzioni nei confronti di una nuova proprietà che presenti determinate garanzie circa la possibilità di rimettersi in regola rispetto alle violazioni della gestione precedente.
> 
> Qui però stiamo già parlando di settlement agreement, cioè un patteggiamento. Ovverosia, la società (a prescindere dal cambio di proprietà) accetta in anticipo una certa misura di provvedimenti sanzionatori, presumibilmente un po' meno severi rispetto alla pena massima, evitando a tutte le parti coinvolte gli oneri dell'intero procedimento giudiziario.
> 
> ...



evidentemente avranno anche revisionato i nostri conti finanziari, e forse non sono proprio così rosei.


----------



## mabadi (22 Maggio 2018)

C'è dietro qualcuno che vuole comprare il milan a poco.
Si vede lontano 1000000 di chilometri che è in atto una manovra speculativa per abbassare il prezzo.


----------



## Znarf79 (22 Maggio 2018)

Io credo che quella dell'UEFA sia una decisione politica dettata dai gruppi di potere al suo interno che vedono con sospetto questi cinesi o magari temono proprio l'espansione di Elliott in Europa ad intaccare i loro interessi


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Va bene. Pensala come vuoi, l'Uefa ce l'ha con il Milan. Probabilmente sono interisti o gobbi, che vuoi fare.



No non ce l'ha assolutamente con il Milan, ma con la sua proprietà e mi pare lampante.


----------



## diavolo (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Perché Elliott non compra il Milan!!!!! elliott non può garantire la continuità aziendale non essendo azionista ma solo intermediario.



Quando la Roma era nelle mani di Unicredit però non mi ricordo questo atteggiamento da parte dell'UEFA nei loro confronti.


----------



## Cantastorie (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Se Li non paga il Milan finisce a Elliott che ha garantito la gestione del club sino alla vendita ad un nuovo compratore.



E quindi come garantisci la continuità aziendale se Elliot tiene il club solo fino a che non trova un nuovo compratore?


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Quando la Roma era nelle mani di Unicredit però non mi ricordo questo atteggiamento da parte dell'UEFA nei loro confronti.



Evidentemente c'è qualche passaggio losco che non convince la Uefa. Raga, c'è poco da girarci attorno. Alla Uefa non convince la nostra proprietà, a me sembra evidente.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2018)

E' chiaro che anche la prossima stagione sarà mediocre. Rassegnamoci...


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Fassone ha detto che ha inviato documenti scritti che dimostrano la continuità aziendale, anche nell'ipotesi estrema di passaggio a Elliott…
> Non è questo l'oggetto del rinvio a giudizio.



Visto che da maggio 2017 a oggi non si è mai concretizzato nulla, e sottolineo nulla, di quanto dichiarato da Fassone, il mio consiglio è quello di lasciar perdere quello che dice Fassone che si è dimostrato totalmente inaffidabile e inattendibile.

Il regolamento dell'UEFA è quello. Vale per tutti i club. Puoi garantire la continuità aziendale? Bene, c'è la base per il FPF. Impossibile garantire la continuità aziendale? Manca la base per il FPF.

All'UEFA non interessa nulla del possibile passaggio a Elliott. Yonghong Li cede a giugno? Ok, sono affari del Milan. Cede a ottobre? Sono sempre affari del Milan. Quello che all'UEFA interessa è che oggi il proprietario del Milan è Yonghong Li, e la procedura del FPF procede senza tenere conto di quello che può accadere nel breve o medio termine.


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> E quindi come garantisci la continuità aziendale se Elliot tiene il club solo fino a che non trova un nuovo compratore?



Elliott garantisce le spese di ordinaria gestione.


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> evidentemente avranno anche revisionato i nostri conti finanziari, e forse non sono proprio così rosei.



Non c'è dubbio. La UEFA conosce bene i bilanci dei club.
C'è altro che al momento non si sa.


----------



## Mr. Canà (22 Maggio 2018)

Anche questo passerà. State sereni.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Evidentemente c'è qualche passaggio losco che non convince la Uefa. Raga, c'è poco da girarci attorno. Alla Uefa non convince la nostra proprietà, a me sembra evidente.



Non è che SEMBRA evidente, è così e basta. Lo dicono quanto chiaramente nelle loro possibilità nel comunicato.

Poi se la gente vuole ancora continuare a non voler capire che lo faccia pure, in fin dei conti la prima fase dell'elaborazione del lutto è la negazione.



fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che anche la prossima stagione sarà mediocre. Rassegnamoci...



Fosse ""solo"" la prossima... Qua c'è in ballo il futuro a lungo termine del milan.


----------



## diavolo (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Evidentemente c'è qualche passaggio losco che non convince la Uefa. Raga, c'è poco da girarci attorno. Alla Uefa non convince la nostra proprietà, a me sembra evidente.



Si,questo è palese.


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Visto che da maggio 2017 a oggi non si è mai concretizzato nulla, e sottolineo nulla, di quanto dichiarato da Fassone, il mio consiglio è quello di lasciar perdere quello che dice Fassone che si è dimostrato totalmente inaffidabile e inattendibile.
> 
> Il regolamento dell'UEFA è quello. Vale per tutti i club. Puoi garantire la continuità aziendale? Bene, c'è la base per il FPF. Impossibile garantire la continuità aziendale? Manca la base per il FPF.
> 
> All'UEFA non interessa nulla del possibile passaggio a Elliott. Yonghong Li cede a giugno? Ok, sono affari del Milan. Cede a ottobre? Sono sempre affari del Milan? Quello che all'UEFA interessa è che oggi il proprietario del Milan è Yonghong Li, e la procedura del FPF procede senza tenere conto di quello che può accadere nel breve o medio termine.



La UEFA ha espresso dubbi su rifinanziamento e obbligazioni future.
Non ha espresso alcun parere sulla continuità aziendale, quindi io propenderei nel credere a Fassone… Che senso avrebbe ometterla nel comunicato se si ritiene rientri tra i parametri violati?
In un patteggiamento si valutano situazioni regresse. Non si fanno ipotesi sul futuro.


----------



## odasensei (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Elliott garantisce le spese di ordinaria gestione.


solo fino alla nuova vendita (verosimilmente celere), che potrebbe anche portare ad un Lí 2.0
se Elliott avesse detto "dopo Lì ci siamo noi per almeno 5 anni" non ci sarebbero stati problemi


----------



## Casnop (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> La UEFA ha espresso dubbi su rifinanziamento e obbligazioni future.
> Non ha espresso alcun parere sulla continuità aziendale, quindi io propenderei nel credere a Fassone… Che senso avrebbe ometterla nel comunicato se si ritiene rientri tra i parametri violati?
> In un patteggiamento si valutano situazioni regresse. Non si fanno ipotesi sul futuro.


Logica vuole che le motivazioni di questo provvedimento siano paradossalmente riferite non alla governance del club, alla perseguita continuità aziendale, ma a quella della holding proprietaria, in relazione ad un debito che non è intestato al Milan, che esso non può adempiere, ma che in ogni caso garantisce, e le cui sorti pertanto incidono potenzialmente sullo stato patrimoniale del nostro club. Una situazione complessa che va risolta al più presto.


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Anche questo passerà. State sereni.



Ci vorrà tempo...


----------



## 666psycho (22 Maggio 2018)

abbiamo sopravissuto alla serie B per poi tornare a vincere tutto quello che c'era da vincere.... sopravivveremo anche a questo!


----------



## Cantastorie (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Elliott garantisce le spese di ordinaria gestione.



Non mi sono spiegato bene. Se Elliot rivende il club poi lo gestisce un altro e Elliot non può garantire per il futuro cliente.


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Maggio 2018)

Ma che vuole Fassone?

Gli avevano chiesto il rifinanziamento e non c'è stato e mai ci sarà credo, cosa vuole? Buffone, fallito. 

L'esclusione dall'Europa sarebbe la definitiva pietra tombale sull'AC Milan.

Ci lamentavamo di Berlusconi e Galliani...questi due in meno di un anno ci hanno portato al fallimento


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Maggio 2018)

Il mercato comunque l'Uefa, se non sbaglio, non potrebbe bloccarcelo. E' la Fifa che ha la facolta' eventualmente di farlo.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2018)

Ora capisco perchè Maldini ci ha rifiutati. Magari non c'entra niente, ma la gestione di tutto questo nuovo progetto è stata vergognosa.


----------



## claudiop77 (23 Maggio 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma che vuole Fassone?
> 
> Gli avevano chiesto il rifinanziamento e non c'è stato e mai ci sarà credo, cosa vuole? Buffone, fallito.
> 
> ...



Beh... chi ci ha venduto al primo che capitava?
L'amore del brescidente.


----------



## claudiop77 (23 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ora capisco perchè Maldini ci ha rifiutati. Magari non c'entra niente, ma la gestione di tutto questo nuovo progetto è stata vergognosa.



Da quanto diceva ha detto no perché voleva fare il ds e non un ruolo di facciata.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma che vuole Fassone?
> 
> Gli avevano chiesto il rifinanziamento e non c'è stato e mai ci sarà credo, cosa vuole? Buffone, fallito.
> 
> ...


Berlusconi sapeva benissimo a chi ci ha venduti. Ci ha letteralmente buttati al primo poveraccio che è capitato.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2018)

*Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2018, le possibili sanzioni che la camera della Uefa potrebbe infliggere al Milan

- Multa

- Limitazioni alla lista Uefa

- Blocco del mercato

- Esclusione dalle coppe*


----------



## Roccoro (23 Maggio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> E questo il rischio che l'Uefa vuole evitare a tutti i costi. E hanno pure ragione. Purtroppo.



La UEFA non può aver paura di questo, perchè, nel caso pessimistico, saremo finiti comunque ad Elliott ad Ottobre, e non saremmo mai falliti!



Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il mercato comunque l'Uefa, se non sbaglio, non potrebbe bloccarcelo. E' la Fifa che ha la facolta' eventualmente di farlo.



La paura è quella di non giocare l'Europa League questa stagione (e forse anche gli anni successivi) e anche del danno d'immagine che ora ha il Milan e anche Elliott che potrebbe avere problemi nel caso Li non pagasse il debito, dato che i vari acquirenti potrebbero non presentarsi all'asta....


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2018, le possibili sanzioni che la camera della Uefa potrebbe infliggere al Milan
> 
> - Multa
> 
> ...



Admin sopra ho elencato le varie tipologie di sanzioni prese direttamente dal sito dell'Uefa...se vuoi aprirci un tread per fare chiarimento sarebbe l'ideale se ti va...


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2018, le possibili sanzioni che la camera della Uefa potrebbe infliggere al Milan
> 
> - Multa
> 
> ...



Ovvio che se fosse una multina e basta ci avrebbero accettato il SA


----------



## claudiop77 (23 Maggio 2018)

Detto che la nostra proprietà è evidentemente nebulosa...

però mi sembra eccessiva la decisione dell'Uefa in quanto anticipa eventi che si devono verificare.

Detto che il problema non è la gestione del Milan ma la proprietà, se il debito con Elliott scade ad ottobre per me ad oggi il settlement me lo devi concedere, ancor più con Elliott che fa da garante sulla continuità aziendale. Se poi in futuro succedono casini allora mi sanzionerai, punirai, escluderai, ecc.

Uefa che chiude entrambi gli occhi su porcate assurde altrui.

Vediamo come andrà, se il Milan venisse escluso dalle coppe potrei anche smettere di seguire il calcio... che già mi fa abbastanza schifo da quando c'è questa farsa del fpf.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2018, le possibili sanzioni che la camera della Uefa potrebbe infliggere al Milan
> 
> - Multa
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2018, le possibili sanzioni che la camera della Uefa potrebbe infliggere al Milan
> 
> - Multa
> 
> ...



In tutto ciò Li ancora non ha proferito verbo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, sulla situazione del Milan post bocciatura da parte della Uefa:"A questo punto cosa succederà? Non ci sarà nessuna sanzione concordata. Arriverà il giudizio della camera dell'Uefa forse entro un mese. Il problema è la poca solidità della proprietà attuale ed il mancato rifinanziamento. Cosa potrà succede in una sentenza definitiva? Ci sono tre soluzioni, e una non esclude l'altra:
> 
> 1) Penale da pagare
> 
> ...





Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Un giorno ringrazieremo l'uefa per averci salvato da sti pagliacci



Guarda, quando ho appreso la notizia non ho commentato subito, per leggere i vostri commenti, perché nel frattempo le discussioni venivano chiuse col sopraggiungere di altre notizie ma anche perché le riflessioni erano talmente tante da non sapere da dove iniziare. Quello che hai scritto sintetizza al meglio il mio pensiero, possiamo sperare solo negli organi di controllo, magari in futuro anche e finalmente quelli italiani, e nelle inchieste giornalistiche serie. 

I due re, o meglio i due reucci, ora sono nudi e fanno anche parecchio schifo visti così. Ormai solo i tifosi quelli ottusi e beceri, uniti a chi deve difendere questa società per qualche tornaconto personale, continuano a perseverare vedendo complotti contro una società seria. Questa decisione per molti di noi è tutto fuorché sorprendente, da mesi mettevamo in guardia sulle tante magagne di questa proprietà, sul progetto sportivo fallito e quello economico ancora peggiore. Mr. Programmazione e Mr. Trasparenza ne hanno combinata una più di Bertoldo, hanno fatto un all in folle spendendo tutto e subito (e male) in una sola estate (anche questa gran cavolata come più volte si era detto qui) invece di tenersi un po' più calmini in vista del giudizio Uefa...ed ora eccoci qua con l'all in fallito miseramente prima sul piano sportivo e ora su quello finanziario, con il debito che rimane tale e gli interessi che crescono mentre quasi si esulta per dei mini-aumenti di capitale per giunta fatti con prestiti (roba da pazzi!). Non parliamo poi del lato comunicativo su cui stendo un velo pietoso.

Tutto questo mentre fino ad oggi ancora c'erano tifosi che accostavano il Milan a Cavani e ironizzavano sull'impossibile (a loro dire) approdo di Ancelotti al Napoli...e Sarri va allo Zenit, Conte si libera dal Chelsea ecc. Che grande giornata...proprio una grande giornata.


----------



## iceman. (23 Maggio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In tutto ciò Li ancora non ha proferito verbo.



Farà il solito comunicato per poi scomparire nel nulla come se niente fosse


----------



## bmb (23 Maggio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In tutto ciò Li ancora non ha proferito verbo.




Starà dormendo a quest'ora. Lo verrà a sapere a minuti 



claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Detto che la nostra proprietà è evidentemente nebulosa...
> 
> però mi sembra eccessiva la decisione dell'Uefa in quanto anticipa eventi che si devono verificare.
> 
> ...



This.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Guarda, quando ho appreso la notizia non ho commentato subito, per leggere i vostri commenti, perché nel frattempo le discussioni venivano chiuse col sopraggiungere di altre notizie ma anche perché le riflessioni erano talmente tante da non sapere da dove iniziare. Quello che hai scritto sintetizza al meglio il mio pensiero, possiamo sperare solo negli organi di controllo, magari in futuro anche e finalmente quelli italiani, e nelle inchieste giornalistiche serie.
> 
> I due re, o meglio i due reucci, ora sono nudi e fanno anche parecchio schifo visti così. Ormai solo i tifosi quelli ottusi e beceri, uniti a chi deve difendere questa società per qualche tornaconto personale, continuano a perseverare vedendo complotti contro una società seria. Questa decisione per molti di noi è tutto fuorché sorprendente, da mesi mettevamo in guardia sulle tante magagne di questa proprietà, sul progetto sportivo fallito e quello economico ancora peggiore. Mr. Programmazione e Mr. Trasparenza ne hanno combinata una più di Bertoldo, hanno fatto un all in folle spendendo tutto e subito (e male) in una sola estate (anche questa gran cavolata come più volte si era detto qui) invece di tenersi un po' più calmini in vista del giudizio Uefa...ed ora eccoci qua con l'all in fallito miseramente prima sul piano sportivo e ora su quello finanziario, con il debito che rimane tale e gli interessi che crescono mentre quasi si esulta per dei mini-aumenti di capitale per giunta fatti con prestiti (roba da pazzi!). Non parliamo poi del lato comunicativo su cui stendo un velo pietoso.
> 
> Tutto questo mentre fino ad oggi ancora c'erano tifosi che accostavano il Milan a Cavani e ironizzavano sull'impossibile (a loro dire) approdo di Ancelotti al Napoli...e Sarri va allo Zenit, Conte si libera dal Chelsea ecc. Che grande giornata...proprio una grande giornata.



amico, quante battaglie in questo anno e mezzo.  io credo che ancora il peggio deve venire purtroppo. Spero di sbagliarmi ovviamente...


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Maggio 2018)

State boni 

Sicuramente è un duro colpo, ma ricordate che il milan non rischia niente.
Qualora questa proprietà ci molli per chissà quali motivi di inadempienze varie, abbiamo sempre il paracadute elliot.
E se il nostro prezzo si abbassa, diventiamo piu appetibili per grandi compratori.
Pensate che i Qatarioti hanno comprato un PSG quasi retrocesso dalla Ligue 1 il cui miglior giocatore era PAULETA...

Tranquilli che il Milan qualcuno lo sta puntando già adesso...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, sulla situazione del Milan post bocciatura da parte della Uefa:"A questo punto cosa succederà? Non ci sarà nessuna sanzione concordata. Arriverà il giudizio della camera dell'Uefa forse entro un mese. Il problema è la poca solidità della proprietà attuale ed il mancato rifinanziamento. Cosa potrà succede in una sentenza definitiva? Ci sono tre soluzioni, e una non esclude l'altra:
> 
> 1) Penale da pagare
> 
> ...





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> amico, quante battaglie in questo anno e mezzo.  io credo che ancora il peggio deve venire purtroppo. Spero di sbagliarmi ovviamente...



Io spero che questo peggio, che sicuramente arriverebbe continuando così, venga stoppato al più presto perché Elliott non può permettersi di far svalutare ulteriormente il Milan. Ci tocca sperare nella proverbiale prepotenza e protervia a stelle e strisce.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Io spero che questo peggio, che sicuramente arriverebbe continuando così, venga stoppato al più presto perché Elliott non può permettersi di far svalutare ulteriormente il Milan. Ci tocca sperare nella proverbiale prepotenza e protervia a stelle e strisce.



lascia perdere Elliott, credimi. Qua si deve vendere baracca se si vuole fare il bene del Milan, altrimenti non se ne esce.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Maggio 2018)

In questa serata abbastanza difficile solo due cose ci tengo a dire:

-Siamo tutti tifosi dell'AC Milan e quindi siamo tutti sulla stessa barca, quindi mi sembra inutile stare a vantarsi con "ve lo avevo detto" etc...

-Sono ormai ANNI che noi tifosi rossoneri siamo costretti a commentare piu' notizie finanziare che quelle riguardanti il campo. Detto sinceramente mi sono rotto le palle di questa situazione. Mi appello alla societa' a questo punto, risolvete questa storia e fateci tornare a commentare notizie di calcio e di campo, BASTA!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> lascia perdere Elliott, credimi. Qua si deve vendere baracca se si vuole fare il bene del Milan, altrimenti non se ne esce.



Naturalmente intendo che siano loro, Elliott, a venderci subito a qualcuno serio...o tu prevedi un excursus diverso?


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> -Sono ormai ANNI che noi tifosi rossoneri siamo costretti a commentare piu' notizie finanziare che quelle riguardanti il campo.



Con l'esperienza fatta in questi anni potremmo tutti lavorare al Ministero dell'Economia


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, sulla situazione del Milan post bocciatura da parte della Uefa:"A questo punto cosa succederà? Non ci sarà nessuna sanzione concordata. Arriverà il giudizio della camera dell'Uefa forse entro un mese. Il problema è la poca solidità della proprietà attuale ed il mancato rifinanziamento. Cosa potrà succede in una sentenza definitiva? Ci sono tre soluzioni, e una non esclude l'altra:
> 
> 1) Penale da pagare
> 
> ...



Che tristezza, ragazzi. Doveva essere il momento della risalita, ma sembra solo il tracollo definitivo.


----------



## Devil man (23 Maggio 2018)

La UEFA non ci può bloccare il mercato solo la FIFA può farlo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Maggio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> In questa serata abbastanza difficile solo due cose ci tengo a dire:
> 
> -*Siamo tutti tifosi dell'AC Milan e quindi siamo tutti sulla stessa barca*, quindi mi sembra inutile stare a vantarsi con "ve lo avevo detto" etc...
> 
> -Sono ormai ANNI che noi tifosi rossoneri siamo costretti a commentare piu' notizie finanziare che quelle riguardanti il campo. Detto sinceramente mi sono rotto le palle di questa situazione. Mi appello alla societa' a questo punto, risolvete questa storia e fateci tornare a commentare notizie di calcio e di campo, BASTA!



Vero, però questo ragionamento non è mai stato fatto da chi in questi mesi ha sempre aggredito verbalmente, dileggiato e insultato gli scettici. Quindi se questi atteggiamenti sono stati miseramente smentiti dai fatti, è sacrosanto farlo notare.


----------



## Roger84 (23 Maggio 2018)

Sembra un incubo! Sinceramente nn so cosa pensare ma tutti nell'Ac Milan devono risolvere questa bega immediatamente!! Nn m'interessa come...o l'Europa League salterà!


----------



## malos (23 Maggio 2018)

Il re è nudo.


----------



## Djici (23 Maggio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> In questa serata abbastanza difficile solo due cose ci tengo a dire:
> 
> -Siamo tutti tifosi dell'AC Milan e quindi siamo tutti sulla stessa barca, quindi mi sembra inutile stare a vantarsi con "ve lo avevo detto" etc...



Ovviamente hai ragione. Però eravamo pure tutti tifosi dell'AC Milan quando qualcuno faceva qualche critica a Li, Fassone e Mirabelli... invece in quel momento eravamo solo vedove...

Non si tifa Li. Non si tifa Mirabelli e non si tifa Fassone.
Si tifa Milan. E nessuno è immune a critiche.

Avevo voglia di parlare di calcio e solo di calcio. Ma da mister B, a Li e ancora ora parliamo quasi esclusivamente di bilanci, Brand in China, prestiti e rifinanziamenti... di fpf e di banche. 

Ne ho le palle piene. E ora non si gioca nemmeno più... ci sarà una lunghissima estate... senza nemmeno l'Italia al mondiale


----------



## Doc55 (23 Maggio 2018)

Unica considerazione da fare: l' unico, come sempre, ad averci guadagnato è Silvio Berlusconi! 
Noi tifosi nella ***** dopo che "ci aveva venduto ad uno stato perdendo dei soldi ma assicurando un futuro roseo"
Senza Parole


----------



## Zenos (23 Maggio 2018)

Quando nel post "Fallimento di Lì la nostra unica salvezza",dicevo che solo finendo nelle mani di Elliot potevamo avere una speranza,un giorno, di tornare ad essere una squadra di calcio degna del nostro blasone, c'è chi scriveva "basta isterismi", "ci vuole equilibrio" e cose del genere. Ancora una volta i nodi vengono al pettine ed ancora una volta posso dire tranquillamente che molti di noi avevano, come sempre, ragione. [MENTION=40]Djici[/MENTION]


----------



## PM3 (23 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> solo fino alla nuova vendita (verosimilmente celere), che potrebbe anche portare ad un Lí 2.0
> se Elliott avesse detto "dopo Lì ci siamo noi per almeno 5 anni" non ci sarebbero stati problemi





Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Non mi sono spiegato bene. Se Elliot rivende il club poi lo gestisce un altro e Elliot non può garantire per il futuro cliente.



Ma per quale motivo si dovrebbe garantire per un futuro cliente ipotetico? Un qualcuno di astratto ed eventuale...
Quale sarebbe la logica?
Se poi quell'individuo non adempirà agli obblighi allora verrà punito...
Ma punire prima con dei forse... potrebbe... e se... mi sembra pregiudizievole.


----------



## luigi61 (23 Maggio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quando nel post "Fallimento di Lì la nostra unica salvezza",dicevo che solo finendo nelle mani di Elliot potevamo avere una speranza,un giorno, di tornare ad essere una squadra di calcio degna del nostro blasone, c'è chi scriveva "basta isterismi", "ci vuole equilibrio" e cose del genere. Ancora una volta i nodi vengono al pettine ed ancora una volta posso dire tranquillamente che molti di noi avevano, come sempre, ragione. [MENTION=40]Djici[/MENTION]



Siamo stati in tanti a prenderci insulti e improperi dai filo-societari ma gira così. ...che c'era qualcosa che non andava si è capito molto tempo fa quando un certo Maldini dichiarò alcune cosette che ritornano ORA di grande attualita; detto questo speriamo di uscirne prima possibile


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2018)

Doc55 ha scritto:


> Unica considerazione da fare: l' unico, come sempre, ad averci guadagnato è Silvio Berlusconi!
> Noi tifosi nella ***** dopo che "ci aveva venduto ad uno stato perdendo dei soldi ma assicurando un futuro roseo"
> Senza Parole



E c'hai creduto davvero? Berlusconi è un bugiardo seriale. Un demonio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

Provo solo profonda tristezza...il punto più basso della nostra storia recente..

Ma in fondo..sotto sotto...lo sapevamo tutti

Oltre un anno e ancora nessuno sulla terra che sappia chi sia Mr Lì e con cosa garantisca il suo debito...

Esclusione dalle coppe, se non fosse chiaro, vuol dire fallimento: appena concretizzata sta cosa mezza rosa fa le valigie..io fossi un giocatore serio me ne andrei subito..la carriera è breve


----------



## Miracle1980 (23 Maggio 2018)

Ma cosa succede se Li (o chi c'è dietro) oggi, ad esempio, decidesse di saldare il debito con un bonifico?


----------



## Black (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, sulla situazione del Milan post bocciatura da parte della Uefa:"A questo punto cosa succederà? Non ci sarà nessuna sanzione concordata. Arriverà il giudizio della camera dell'Uefa forse entro un mese. Il problema è la poca solidità della proprietà attuale ed il mancato rifinanziamento. Cosa potrà succede in una sentenza definitiva? Ci sono tre soluzioni, e una non esclude l'altra:
> 
> 1) Penale da pagare
> 
> ...



penso che sia il caso di smetterla (tutti noi) di pensare che la stampa sia contro il Milan e questa proprietà e capire che veramente, se la Uefa ci ha "bocciato" c'è qualcosa che non va. Da quanto leggo sembra che Fassone&C dovevano avere ben chiaro che il problema era il rifinanziamento del prestito e se non hanno fatto tutto il possibile per ottenerlo, allora sono degli incapaci!

Non si può andare avanti così. Che poi se anche rinforzano la squadra e l'anno prossimo otteniamo il 4° posto, ma la situazione non cambia saremo sempre fuori dall'Europa... quindi??? che soluzione vogliono trovare? le famose entrate dal mercato cinese non arrivano, gli introiti champions nemmeno, come ce la raccontano?

il tutto tralasciando la non positiva gestione dal punto di vista sportivo, che a questo punto sarebbe anche ininfluente se anche fossimo arrivati secondi


----------



## LadyRoss (23 Maggio 2018)

Ho cominciato a seguire il forum un anno fa con l'entusiasmo alle stelle perchè finalmente sembrava di riuscire a vedere la luce in fondo al tunnel. Un anno dopo ecco il primo messaggio, il primo triste messaggio. 
L'entusiasmo ha lasciato spazio allo sconforto, all'amarezza.
Non se ne puo' davvero piu', quando si aveva la sensazione di avere toccato il fondo e a quel punto di poter solo risalire...si è scoperto che al peggio non c'è fine....


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Maggio 2018)

Oggi però si potrebbe chiedere, sempre per il bene del Milan, a Berlusconi (unico responsabile di questo scempio) una parte di quello che ha ricavato, a detta di tutti più del dovuto.


----------



## Black (23 Maggio 2018)

certo che dopo questa figuraccia a livello mondiale, altro che Cavani.... nemmeno gente come Zaza vorrebbe venire al Milan.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> certo che dopo questa figuraccia a livello mondiale, altro che Cavani.... nemmeno gente come Zaza vorrebbe venire al Milan.



in questo momento il mercato è l'ultimo dei problemi
fidati


----------



## malos (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> in questo momento il mercato è l'ultimo dei problemi
> fidati



Esatto del mercato a me frega zero abbiamo cose sul groppone molto più delicate.


----------



## AndrasWave (23 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Con calma, vediamo che succede e non fasciamoci la testa prima di romperla.



Davvero, qui sembra che siamo falliti, esclusi dalle coppe e con la rosa sventrata.

Non è la prima volta che si sente parlare di sanzioni Uefa, l'Inter ne ha già presa una e non mi pare sia andata allo scatafascio.


----------



## Zenos (23 Maggio 2018)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Davvero, qui sembra che siamo falliti, esclusi dalle coppe e con la rosa sventrata.
> 
> Non è la prima volta che si sente parlare di sanzioni Uefa, l'Inter ne ha già presa una e non mi pare sia andata allo scatafascio.



all'Inter hanno concesso l SA, a noi è stato negato se non lo avete ancora capito.


----------



## koti (23 Maggio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> -Sono ormai ANNI che noi tifosi rossoneri siamo costretti a commentare piu' notizie finanziare che quelle riguardanti il campo. Detto sinceramente mi sono rotto le palle di questa situazione. Mi appello alla societa' a questo punto, risolvete questa storia e fateci tornare a commentare notizie di calcio e di campo, BASTA!


Pensavo la stessa cosa, il calcio giocato non sappiamo manco più cos'è.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> all'Inter hanno concesso l SA, a noi è stato negato se non lo avete ancora capito.



Pazzesco. 

Lancio un invito:

*Prima di commentare a sproposito, accusare gli altri, e robe simili, informatevi. Qui trovate tutto. Andate nella home, trovate in ordine, una dopo l'altra, tutte le news. Ripeto, informatevi. Poi commentate.*


----------



## Djerry (23 Maggio 2018)

Con competenza, metodo e conoscenza, il mercato non è mai un problema.

Anzi, rinunciare a Bonucci, Donnarumma, Suso e Romagnoli ci dà l'opportunità di essere ancora più creativi e bravi sul mercato in una intelligente rifondazione di qualità, ora sì innescando un processo virtuoso obbligato in cui l'investimento deve solo essere pensato in prospettiva, che poi è il modo più veloce per tornare a vincere.

Sul piano sportivo, vista la piega drammatica che si stava prendendo con il discorso dell'esperienza, questa mazzata può trasformarsi nella grande svolta in positivo e nella nuova dinastia rossonera.
A patto che Mirabelli, o chi per lui, voglia e sappia sporcarsi le mani con le proprie competenze.


----------



## AndrasWave (23 Maggio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> all'Inter hanno concesso l SA, a noi è stato negato se non lo avete ancora capito.



Io infatti parlo di sanzioni, non di SA.
E comunque questo fatto ancora non certifica con sicurezza scenari catastrofici.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Maggio 2018)

Tranquilli, 

Adesso
Passiamo
Alle
Cose
Legali

(cit.)


----------



## Gekyn (23 Maggio 2018)

Qualcuno può chiarirmi alcune cose?
Se nel mese di giugno la camera giudicante prenderà in esame la nostra situazione valuterà il da farsi, questo non blocca nel frattempo il mercato estivo, al limite potrà bloccare il mercato futuro, quindi finché non daranno una sentenza il Milan potrà prendere chi vuole, giusto?
Da quello che ho capito praticamente L'UEFA si è lavata le mani per dare la patata bollente alla camera giudicante, però questo non vuol dire che le sanzioni saranno peggiori, possono comunque dare le stesse sanzioni che prospettavamo con il SA


----------



## Black (23 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Con competenza, metodo e conoscenza, il mercato non è mai un problema.
> 
> Anzi, rinunciare a Bonucci, Donnarumma, Suso e Romagnoli ci dà l'opportunità di essere ancora più creativi e bravi sul mercato in una intelligente rifondazione di qualità, ora sì innescando un processo virtuoso obbligato in cui l'investimento deve solo essere pensato in prospettiva, che poi è il modo più veloce per tornare a vincere.
> 
> ...



si, peccato che Mirabelli si è rivelato un vero incapace. Figuriamoci se questo ti sa rifondare una squadra. Con 230M l'anno scorso ci ha portato una sola "sopresa", ovvero Calhanoglu, per il resto solo giocatori già noti sul mercato. Se non l'ha fatto con quel budget, figuriamoci ora


----------



## Djerry (23 Maggio 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> si, peccato che Mirabelli si è rivelato un vero incapace. Figuriamoci se questo ti sa rifondare una squadra. Con 230M l'anno scorso ci ha portato una sola "sopresa", ovvero Calhanoglu, per il resto solo giocatori già noti sul mercato. Se non l'ha fatto con quel budget, figuriamoci ora



Magari però, essendo ora costretto a muoversi non per fare -200 milioni sul mercato ma +200 milioni, può finalmente lavorare in quel sottobosco per cui per altro era rinomato arrivando al Milan.

Anch'io ho perso la fiducia, ma quale occasione di riscatto migliore nel ribaltare questa mazzata in una nuova opportunità per lui e per noi?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Magari però, essendo ora costretto a muoversi non per fare -200 milioni sul mercato ma +200 milioni, può finalmente lavorare in quel sottobosco per cui per altro era rinomato arrivando al Milan.
> 
> Anch'io ho perso la fiducia, ma quale occasione di riscatto migliore nel ribaltare questa mazzata in una nuova opportunità per lui e per noi?



Quale occasione migliore per distruggerci definitivamente, altro che riscatto


----------



## Zenos (23 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Con competenza, metodo e conoscenza, il mercato non è mai un problema.
> 
> Anzi, rinunciare a Bonucci, Donnarumma, Suso e Romagnoli ci dà l'opportunità di essere ancora più creativi e bravi sul mercato in una intelligente rifondazione di qualità, ora sì innescando un processo virtuoso obbligato in cui l'investimento deve solo essere pensato in prospettiva, che poi è il modo più veloce per tornare a vincere.
> 
> ...



Condivido e ribadisco che bisogna prendere Sabatini,il top player delle rifondazioni.


----------

